# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metromyytti: siirtymäajat pinnan ja aseman välillä

## Kantokoski

Yksi usein toistetuista metromyyteistä on siirtymäaikojen pituus pinnan ja aseman välillä. Joukkoliikennetutkija Antero Alkun mielestä Helsingin metrossa siirtymäajat ovat 5 minuuttia.

Kuitenkin EU:n pisimmät liukuportaat löytyvät metroasemalta Prahasta, 87 metrin liukuportaat - joissa matka kestää 2 minuuttia 15 sekuntia. Kun Helsingin metroasemien liukuportaat ovat vain murto-osa tästä, täytyy kysyä, onko tutkija oikeilla jäljillä, vain onko 5 minuutin liukuportaat vain myytti?

Päättäkää itse!

----------


## Koala

Antero ei ole puhunut 5min liukuportaista vaan 5min siirtymästä. Tähän sisältyy myös matka pihalta niiden liukuportaiden luo...

----------


## Kantokoski

+ 10 sekuntia, liukuportaat tai kokonaissiirtymäaika, yhtä kaikki, se ei ole 5 minuuttia.

Yllä olevasta autenttisesta todisteesta voitte päätellä. Tutkijan metrofakta on metromyytti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> + 10 sekuntia, liukuportaat tai kokonaissiirtymäaika, yhtä kaikki, se ei ole 5 minuuttia.
> 
> Yllä olevasta autenttisesta todisteesta voitte päätellä.


Ja kerrohan, millä sinne lippuhalliin tullaan vaikkapa ratikka- tai bussipysäkiltä, tai Helsingin rautatieaseman laiturilta 16. Teleportaatiollako?

Siirtymäaikaan kulkuvälineestä toiseen lasketaan myös kulkuvälineen odotus.

----------


## Kantokoski

Raitiovaunun odotusajat ovat 10-15min. verrattuna metron 2-4 minuutin odotusaikoihin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raitiovaunun odotusajat ovat 10-15min. verrattuna metron 2-4 minuutin odotusaikoihin.


Puhutko nyt nykytilanteesta vai tulevaisuudesta. Minulle on ainakin väitetty, että alle 2,5 minuuttia ei saada ilman automaattia. Miten metron odotusaika voi olla alle sen?

Vai onko tässä nyt kyse siitä haaveilemastasi kevytpikaraitiotie(tuo-oma-polkupyöräsi-mukaan-)metrosta?

----------


## Kantokoski

Tarkoitan nykytilannetta, kuluva minuutti + 2 minuuttia.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Mitäs jos Antero vaan tarkoitti keskimääräistä siirtymäaikaa, eikä kirjaimellisesti. Pitääkö olla aina "täsmällinen" aika, jolloin siirrytään metroasemalle, tai sieltä poistutaan  :Very Happy:  ? . Ja se myöskin riippuu metroasemasta, kuinka pitkä siirtymäaika on.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mitenkäs se kevytpikaraitiotiemikäliemetro sitten? Sehän on raitiovaunu tunnelissa. Onko odotusaika 2 minuuttia vai 15 minuuttia?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Raitiovaunun odotusajat ovat 10-15min. verrattuna metron 2-4 minuutin odotusaikoihin.


Vertaat taas kahta varsin erilaista asiaa toisiinsa. Metrolla saavuttaa varsin pienen määrän pysäkkejä verrattuna siihen ratikkaan, jota joutuu pidempään odottelemaan. Jos taas verrataan samaa pysäkkimäärää, käy samalle matkalle yleensä useampi ratikkalinja, ja hups, odotusaika onkin samaa luokkaa metron kanssa. Mutta eiköhän tämäkin ole helposti kumottavissa sillä, että metrosta nyt vaan mielellään kävelee pari kilometriä kotiin, kun ratikka taas on huono jos ei se aja hissiin asti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Uskon, ettei Kantokoskelle tarvitse näitä itsestäänselviä asioita selittää. Tykkää vain trollaamisesta niin kovin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Tässä viestiketjussa keskustellaan kylläkin metromyytistä vs. metrofaktasta.

Mitä tulee raitiolinjoihin, niin on totta että samaa raitiorataa voi käyttää useampi linja, jolloin näennäisesti raitiovaunuja menee usein, mutta teknisesti ja käytännössä ne eivät samaan paikkaan mene. Esim. lasipalatsilta linjalla 4 en pääse Pikku-Huopalahteen, vaan joudun odottamaan linjaa 10, vaikka linja 4 tulisi nopeammin.

En uskoisi että teille joutuu näitä perusasioita selittämään, kunhan tykkäätte trollata.

Aihe siis: metrofakta vs. metromyytti.

Mielestäni joukkoliikennetutkija on jäännyt kiinni valehtelusta. Hän ei tosiasiassa ole tutkinut asiaa. Kunhan väittää ennalta päätettyä mielipidettä. Se ei ole tieteellistä eikä eettistä käyttäytymistä tutkijalta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä viestiketjussa keskustellaan kylläkin metromyytistä vs. metrofaktasta.


Ja faktat on käsitelty useassa ketjussa moneen kertaan usean vuoden aikana. Voit käydä niitä läpi, jos on aikaa trollaamiselta. Niille, joilla on ollut aikaa ja jaksamista lukea, mitä muut kirjoittaa, asia on päivänselvä eikä toistamisia tarvita.

Toivon, että ylläpito poistaa tämän trollaus- ja mollausketjun tarpeettomana. Niin monessa ketjussa tätä asiaa on todisteltu, mutten tiedä, löytyykö jostain ihan oma ketjunsakin. Sanan "metromyytti" poistaminen ketjun nimestä riittää, jos asiasta tarvitaan oma ketju.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä tämä on huomionarvoinen asia, kun ratikka-fanaatikot väittävät pinnan ja aseman välillä menevän 5 minuuttia, mutta EU:n pisimmissä metroliukuportaissa menee 2min 15 sek 87 metrin matkalla. Ja kun Helsingin metron liukuportaat ovat vain murto-osa siitä, on selvää ettei kokonaismatka-ajasta voi puhua 5 minuutista tuskin edes Prahassakaan.

Odotan että tutkija antaa aiheesta puolueettoman tutkimuksen.

Ja jokainen voi omalla tahollaan sekuntikellolla mitata siirtymäaikoja.

Kyse on tarkoituksella, perustavanlaatuisella valehtelulla, aikaansaadusta metromyytistä todellisten faktojen sijaan. Sitä on pönkittänyt joukkoliikennetutkija. Tämä on akateeminen skandaali.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lisäähän tähän kävely Espoon bussien Porkkalankadun pysäkiltä metroaseman ovelle. Siinä sinulle yksi arkipäiväinen esimerkki siirtymäajasta bussista metroon. Voit siis antaa asian olla. Kukaan ei ole väittänyt yhtienkään rullaportaiden kestävän viittä minuuttia, ei ylhäältä alas eikä alhaalta ylös.




> Kyse on tarkoituksella, perustavanlaatuisella  valehtelulla, aikaansaadusta metromyytistä todellisten faktojen sijaan.


Niin on, ja sitä on pönkittänyt eräs trollaaja Joukkoliikennefoorumilla.

----------


## Kantokoski

Jokaisen kodin ulko-oven eteen ei voi linjata raitiovaunupysäkkiä, se on kiistatonta. Myös raitiovaunupysäkeille joutuu kävelemään. Yhteiskunnan tehtävänä ei ole mekaanisesti liikuttaa ihmistä ovelta ovelle, mutta esim. asuinalueiden välille voidaan tarjota nopeita raideyhteyksiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jokaisen kodin ulko-oven eteen ei voi linjata raitiovaunupysäkkiä, se on kiistatonta.


Mutta ainahan yhden vaivaisen metroaseman voi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Ehkä sinun mielestä voi, mutta minä en ole sellaista koskaan väittänyt.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ehkä sinun mielestä voi, mutta minä en ole sellaista koskaan väittänyt.


Et, mutta käytät silti ratikkapysäkin sijaintia erimerkkinä pitkästä siirtymäajasta, kun keskustellaan siirtymisestä maanalaiselle metroasemalle. Todennäköisemmin kotiovensa edustalta voi löytää ratikkapysäkin kuin metroaseman.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mitä tulee raitiolinjoihin, niin on totta että samaa raitiorataa voi käyttää useampi linja, jolloin näennäisesti raitiovaunuja menee usein, mutta teknisesti ja käytännössä ne eivät samaan paikkaan mene. Esim. lasipalatsilta linjalla 4 en pääse Pikku-Huopalahteen, vaan joudun odottamaan linjaa 10, vaikka linja 4 tulisi nopeammin.


Poimit tahallasi sellaisen esimerkin, johon kelpaa vain yksi raitiolinja, vaikka varmasti tiesit, etten sellaista tarkoittanut. Sellainen ei edusta hyvää keskustelutapaa. Yhtä hyvin minä voisin väittää metroesimerkkiäsi väärin lasketuksi, kun Vuosaaren metrolla ei pääse Kontulaan.

Otetaan mieluummin tarkasteluun vaikka matka Oopperalta Kansaneläkelaitokselle. Siinä ei tarvitse odottaa kymppiä, eikä edes nelosta. Vuoroväli on yllättävän lyhyt. Jos katsotaan pidempiä matkoja, ratikkaa voi joutua odottamaan kauemmin kuin metroa, mutta olennaista on, että se vie todennäköisesti lähemmäs kohdetta.

Loppuun vielä kysymys: Kauanko mielestäsi vie aikaa kavuta Rautatientorin metroaseman laiturilta kadulle Rautatieaseman pääovien eteen?

----------


## Kantokoski

No en kyllä pääse esim. Hakaniemestä muulla kuin kutosella Arabiaan. Et silleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

No en kyllä pääse rautatieasemalta Herttoniemenrantaankaan muulla kuin metrolla ja vaihtamalla 81:een. Et silleen. Eli milleen?

----------


## Kantokoski

Silleen et metro kulkee parin minuutin välein, eikä 15min välein kuten ratikat.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Silleen et metro kulkee parin minuutin välein, eikä 15min välein kuten ratikat.


Mutta se 81 ei kulje, ja pelkällä metrolla mennen tulee huomattavan pitkä kävely.

Oletko ajatellut vastata kysymykseeni?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Aivan todellinen kysymyshän Kantokoskella on esillä. Olen miettinyt jlf:n olemassaolon ajan, miksi tasonvaihtoon kuluvaa aikaa ja sen merkitystä tulee liioitella. Esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla lippuhallista laiturille aikaa kuluu 52 sekuntia - jos tämä on merkittävä ongelma tunneliasemissa, ovat suojatievalojen takana risteyksissä sijaitsevat asemat silloin myös toteutuskelvottomia. Huonolla tuurilla esimerkiksi Latokartanontien pysäkillä idän suunnasta keskustaan päin vaihtaessa suojatievaloissa odottamiseen kuluu yli kaksinkertaisesti aikaa verrattuna parjattuun Rautatientorin tasonvaihtoon. Täytyykö nyt aloittaa muutaman tuhannen viestin kampanja busseja tai valoristeyksiä vastaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksi usein toistetuista metromyyteistä on siirtymäaikojen pituus pinnan ja aseman välillä. Joukkoliikennetutkija Antero Alkun mielestä Helsingin metrossa siirtymäajat ovat 5 minuuttia.


Ennen kuin asiasta voi keskustella, anna lähdeviite sille, että Antero Alkun mielestä Helsingin metrossa siirtymäajat ovat 5 minuuttia. Sitten nähdään, mikä on minun sanomaani ja mikä on omaa tulkintaasi. Molempien selvittäminen on välttämätöntä, koska jo tämä viestisi osoittaa, että sekoitat asioita, kun kirjoitat:



> ...täytyy kysyä, onko tutkija oikeilla jäljillä, vain onko 5 minuutin liukuportaat vain myytti?


Eli ensin kirjoitat siirtymäajasta ja sitten ajasta, joka kuluu liukuportaissa. Eli ei ole ollenkaan selvää, mikä aika on mielestäsi 5 minuuttia, joten ei voi tietää myöskään sitä, minkä ajan väität minun mielestäni olevan 5 minuuttia.

Ihan vain vertailun vuoksi, enhän minäkään voi kirjoittaa näin:
Kantokoski on muuttanut mielensä, ja nyt hänen mielestään raitiotie on aina ja kaikessa parempi kuin metro. Keskustelkaamme nyt tästä mullistavasta uutisesta ja Kantokosken mielenmuutoksen taustoista!

Ymmärrät varmaankin, miksi en voi aloittaa viestiketjua Kantokoski on muuttanut mielensä ja tuollaista viestiä kirjoittaa.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Aivan todellinen kysymyshän Kantokoskella on esillä. Olen miettinyt jlf:n olemassaolon ajan, miksi tasonvaihtoon kuluvaa aikaa ja sen merkitystä tulee liioitella.


Osannet sitten varmasti kertoa missä sitä on liioiteltu, kun ei ole minulle sattunut silmään.




> Esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla lippuhallista laiturille aikaa kuluu 52 sekuntia


Riippunee siitä mitä tarkoitat lippuhallilla. Rautatientorin metroasemalla ei ole selkeää lippuhallia, mutta Kompassitasolta voi tuon verran mennäkin. On sitten eri asia, monelleko ihmiselle sillä ajalla on merkitystä. Kauanko veikkaat kuluvan aikaa esimerkiksi rautatieaseman pääovien edestä laiturille?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Silleen et metro kulkee parin minuutin välein


Tämä on minulle uusi tieto. Eikös metron pitänyt kulkea parin minuutin välein vasta automaattimetron aikaan, ja silloinkin itse asiassa 2,5 minuutin välein. No, Kantokosken laskelmissa metro kulkee varmaankin 10 sekunnin välein automaatin tultua käyttöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä tämä on huomionarvoinen asia, kun ratikka-fanaatikot väittävät pinnan ja aseman välillä menevän 5 minuuttia, mutta EU:n pisimmissä metroliukuportaissa menee 2min 15 sek 87 metrin matkalla. Ja kun Helsingin metron liukuportaat ovat vain murto-osa siitä, on selvää ettei kokonaismatka-ajasta voi puhua 5 minuutista tuskin edes Prahassakaan.


Oli metron kanssa miten oli niin ratikkafanit uhohtavat huomioida sen että kun jää ratikan kyydistä leveällä kadulla jossa ratikkakaista kulkee ajoratojen välissä.  joutuu odottamaan liikennevalojen vaihtumista vihreiksi johon saattaa pääväylillä mennä kanssa minuutti tai kaksi. Sama juttu jos ratikka kulkee kadun reunassa ja on jäänyt väärälle puolel e katua. Se ei auta yhtään että on erilliset jalankulkuvalot ratikkakiskojen ylittämiseksi (joiden gongi-ääni on kamala!) kun joka tapauksessa on päästävä itse ajoratojen yli. Vaihtoehtoisesti ratikasta voi poistua kadun alittavaa tunnelia pitkin mutta se on Helsingissä toistaiseksi mahdollista vain niissä muutamassa pysäkissä joiden kohdalla on metroasema. Eli siisrtymisnopeuden välinen ero ratikan ja metron välillä ei  ole 5 minuuttia vaan enintään 3 ja silloin puhutaan metroasemista tyyliä Kaivokatu tai Hakaniemi joissa on kuljettava kolmella eri liukuportaalla. Muissa se on nopeammpaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Oli metron kanssa miten oli niin ratikkafanit uhohtavat huomioida sen että kun jää ratikan kyydistä leveällä kadulla jossa ratikkakaista kulkee ajoratojen välissä.  joutuu odottamaan liikennevalojen vaihtumista vihreiksi johon saattaa pääväylillä mennä kanssa minuutti tai kaksi. Sama juttu jos ratikka kulkee kadun reunassa ja on jäänyt väärälle puolel e katua. Se ei auta yhtään että on erilliset jalankulkuvalot ratikkakiskojen ylittämiseksi (joiden gongi-ääni on kamala!) kun joka tapauksessa on päästävä itse ajoratojen yli. Vaihtoehtoisesti ratikasta voi poistua kadun alittavaa tunnelia pitkin mutta se on Helsingissä toistaiseksi mahdollista vain niissä muutamassa pysäkissä joiden kohdalla on metroasema. Eli siisrtymisnopeuden välinen ero ratikan ja metron välillä ei  ole 5 minuuttia vaan enintään 3 ja silloin puhutaan metroasemista tyyliä Kaivokatu tai Hakaniemi joissa on kuljettava kolmella eri liukuportaalla. Muissa se on nopeammpaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Keskimääräinen odotusaika keskustan nopeatempoisissa valoissa on epätodennäköisesti yli 1 min - eikä monilla pysäkeillä ole valoja ollenkaan. Itse en käytä koskaan tunneleita tai alikulkuja, oli niitä tai ei, koska henk.koht. ylitysaika ei ole pitkä, harvemmin edes minuuttia. Monet ylittävät tien heti, kun autoja ei ole näköpiirissä, jolloin varsinkin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolinen ylitysaika lyhenee sekunteihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskimääräinen odotusaika keskustan nopeatempoisissa valoissa on epätodennäköisesti yli 1 min - eikä monilla pysäkeillä ole valoja ollenkaan. Itse en käytä koskaan tunneleita tai alikulkuja, oli niitä tai ei, koska henk.koht. ylitysaika ei ole pitkä, harvemmin edes minuuttia. Monet ylittävät tien heti, kun autoja ei ole näköpiirissä, jolloin varsinkin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolinen ylitysaika lyhenee sekunteihin.


Mannerheimintiellä saa kyllä ruuhka-aikaan odottaa yli minuutin että pääsee ratikasta sille puolelle katua jonne on menossa. Ja onhan se toisinkinpäin sama juttu, toisaalta jos näkee ratikan tulevan ja haluaa yli ehtiäkseen siihen niin luultavastti ehtii sen kyytiin koska ne seisovat aina pysäkeillä aika kauan. Mutta bussien kohdalla ei koskaan ehdi kyytiin  jos seisoo väärällä puolella katua ja se painelee ohi ja pysähtyy pysäkillä. Busséilla on niin kireä aikataulu että ketään ei jäädä odottamaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Busséilla on niin kireä aikataulu että ketään ei jäädä odottamaan.


Eipä ne bussit yleensä odota, vaikka kulkisivat etuajassakin.

----------


## iiko

> No en kyllä pääse esim. Hakaniemestä muulla kuin kutosella Arabiaan. Et silleen.


Pääset. Voit ajaa vaikkapa seiskalla kurviin, jos seiska sattuu tulemaan ensin. Sen jälkeen vaihdat joko kutoseen taikka kasiin. Jos kasi tulee ensin, voitit matka-ajassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:46 ----------




> Kuitenkin EU:n pisimmät liukuportaat löytyvät metroasemalta Prahasta, 87 metrin liukuportaat - joissa matka kestää 2 minuuttia 15 sekuntia. Kun Helsingin metroasemien liukuportaat ovat vain murto-osa tästä, täytyy kysyä, onko tutkija oikeilla jäljillä, vain onko 5 minuutin liukuportaat vain myytti?


Helsingin pisimmät liukuportaat ovat Kampissa. Niissä matka ilman kävelyä kestää puolitoista minuuttia. Eli ei ne nyt niin murto-osan ole.

----------


## petteri

> Keskimääräinen odotusaika keskustan nopeatempoisissa valoissa on epätodennäköisesti yli 1 min - eikä monilla pysäkeillä ole valoja ollenkaan. Itse en käytä koskaan tunneleita tai alikulkuja, oli niitä tai ei, koska henk.koht. ylitysaika ei ole pitkä, harvemmin edes minuuttia. Monet ylittävät tien heti, kun autoja ei ole näköpiirissä, jolloin varsinkin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolinen ylitysaika lyhenee sekunteihin.


Jos punaisia päin kävelyä pidetään ratikan käyttöön kuuluvana, toki rappusissa kävely lyhentää siirtymäaikaa metrosta merkittävästi. Molempia harrastetaan varsin paljon.

----------


## Kantokoski

Täsmennetään nyt mitä alunperin tarkoitin: Joukkoliikennetutkija Antero Alku on yleisesti väittänyt tasonvaihtojen olevan metron yksi suurimmista ongelmista, koska tasonvaihtoihin menee aikaa viitisen (5) minuuttia. Eli puhutaan 5 minuutista, ja tasonvaihdoista - eli pinnan ja aseman välillä.

Mielestäni tutkija on tahallisesti väärennellyt tätä asiaa. Ja kyseessä on perustavanlaatuista piittaamattomuutta tutkijan etiikkaa ja tieteellisyyttä kohtaan. Epäilen taustalla olevan puoluepolitiikkaa.

Pyydän tutkijaa antamaan seikkaperäisen selvityksen asiasta, ennen kaikkea tasonvaihtoihin kuluvasta ajasta.

Nimittäin on selvää, että ainakin 5 minuuttia on myytti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täsmennetään nyt mitä alunperin tarkoitin: Joukkoliikennetutkija Antero Alku on yleisesti väittänyt tasonvaihtojen olevan metron yksi suurimmista ongelmista, koska tasonvaihtoihin menee aikaa viitisen (5) minuuttia. Eli puhutaan 5 minuutista, ja tasonvaihdoista - eli pinnan ja aseman välillä.
> 
> Mielestäni tutkija on tahallisesti väärennellyt tätä asiaa.


Sinulta on edelleen esittämättä lähde, johon viittaat. Siis missä olen esittänyt sen, mitä väität? Niin kauan kun et sitä osoita, kyse on olkiukosta, siitä, että sinä keksit väittää minun väittäneen jotain ja alat sitten herjata minua sen perusteella.




> Ja kyseessä on perustavanlaatuista piittaamattomuutta tutkijan etiikkaa ja tieteellisyyttä kohtaan. Epäilen taustalla olevan puoluepolitiikkaa.


Ymmärrätkö varmasti, mitä tämä julkinen esiintymisesi merkitsee?




> Pyydän tutkijaa antamaan seikkaperäisen selvityksen asiasta, ennen kaikkea tasonvaihtoihin kuluvasta ajasta.


Viittaan edellä olevaan: Ole hyvä, ja esitä lähde väitteellesi. Voin sitten kommentoida sitä, jos on aihetta.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Täsmennetään nyt mitä alunperin tarkoitin: Joukkoliikennetutkija Antero Alku on yleisesti väittänyt tasonvaihtojen olevan metron yksi suurimmista ongelmista, koska tasonvaihtoihin menee aikaa viitisen (5) minuuttia. Eli puhutaan 5 minuutista, ja tasonvaihdoista - eli pinnan ja aseman välillä.
> 
> Mielestäni tutkija on tahallisesti väärennellyt tätä asiaa. Ja kyseessä on perustavanlaatuista piittaamattomuutta tutkijan etiikkaa ja tieteellisyyttä kohtaan. Epäilen taustalla olevan puoluepolitiikkaa.
> 
> Pyydän tutkijaa antamaan seikkaperäisen selvityksen asiasta, ennen kaikkea tasonvaihtoihin kuluvasta ajasta.
> 
> Nimittäin on selvää, että ainakin 5 minuuttia on myytti.


Pyydän nimimerkkiä vastaamaan ensin Antero Alkun aiemmin tässä ketjussa esittämään kysymykseen: "Ennen kuin asiasta voi keskustella, anna lähdeviite sille, että Antero Alkun mielestä Helsingin metrossa siirtymäajat ovat 5 minuuttia.

Nimimerkki ei ole vastannut tähän kysymykseen eikä ole esittänyt pyydettyä lähdettä väitteelleen. Sen sijaan hän jatkaa keksimänsä "tiedon" levittämistä. Tämä on hänen toimintatapansa muuallakin tässä foorumissa: hän ei vastaa esitettyihin kysymyksiin, vaan vaihtaa aihetta ja juoksee karkuun. Nimimerkin toimintatapoja leimaa erityinen kauna Antero Alkua kohtaan, Alkun jatkuva sättiminen ja erilaisten perustelemattomien väitteiden esittäminen hänestä. Tämän tahallisen häiriköinnin takia nimimerkille tulisi antaa määräaikainen banni.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä foorumin keskustelijoilla on tiedossa että tutkija on esittänyt näitä 5 minuutin aikoja tasonvaihtoihin, ja niiden olevan metron merkittävä ongelma. Todistakaa minut vääräksi, mutta ette siihen pysty. Emme myöskään saa tutkijalta selvitystä tasonvaihtoihin kuluvista ajoista, koska hän ei halua kumota hyvää propagandaansa, jota sopulilauma toistelee, vaikka tietävät ettei tutkijalla nyt ole tässä puhtaat jauhot pussissa. Heidän mielestään tärkeää on mielipide, ei sen oikeellisuus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin pisimmät liukuportaat ovat Kampissa. Niissä matka ilman kävelyä kestää puolitoista minuuttia.


Muistelisin joskus kellottaneeni niissä 1 min 40 s. Eli niissä länsipään portaissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:40 ----------




> Kyllä foorumin keskustelijoilla on tiedossa että tutkija on esittänyt näitä 5 minuutin aikoja tasonvaihtoihin, ja niiden olevan metron merkittävä ongelma. Todistakaa minut vääräksi, mutta ette siihen pysty.


Olet käsittänyt todistustaakan tässä täysin väärin. Sinä esitit väitteen ja viittaat lähteeseen. Esitä asianmukainen lähdeviite, jotta voimme tarkistaa, mitä lähteessä oikeasti sanotaan.

----------


## jodo

Ihan varmasti esimerkiksi Helsingin rautatieaseman laiturilta saa kulumaan 5 minuuttia metrolaiturille. Kaikki eivät juokse niin jumalattomalla kiireellä kuin eräät.  Minulla meni tänään aseman laiturilta 7 rautatientorin metrolaiturille kolme minuuttia ja 20 sekuntia.  Aika pitenee huomattavasti jos on tarvetta vaikkapa ostaa lippu automaatista tai jonottaa hissiin. Muuttujia on niin monta ettei kumpaakaan ääripäätä tule sekoittaa tähän. Totta kai hölkäten ja liukuportaat rynnäten olisin päässyt paljon nopeammin metroon. 

Kantokoski voisi itse käydä joskus kokeilemassa erilaisia siirtymiä ja murtaa myytin. Onkohan Kantokoski metroja nähnytkään kuin paperilla?

----------


## sane

> Todistakaa minut vääräksi, mutta ette siihen pysty.


Luulisi sinunkin ymmärtävän, että itsesi tässä kuuluu todistaa. Se on myös kaikin puolin helpompaa, koska sinulle riittää että löydät yhden viesti jossa ko. nimimerkki selkeästi näin väittää. Toisinpäin taas tulee käydä läpi kaikki viestit, etteihän siellä vain esiinny kuvaamaasi väitettä. Jos siis et kykene edes sitä yhtä viestiä etsimään vaikka nimimerkki "yleisesti" näin väittääkin, voidaan _tätäkin_ kirjoitustasi pitää täysin huuhaana.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Todistakaa minut vääräksi, mutta ette siihen pysty.


Tuossa jälkimmäisessä lauseessa olet itse asiassa ihan oikeassa: emme pysty millään osoittamaan, että Antero ei olisi missään koskaan sanonut, että siirtymään metrossa kuluu 5 minuuttia. Ja juuri siitä syystä todistustaakka onkin sinulla; vain väite, että Antero on sanonut jossain niin, voidaan todistaa. Siksi lähtökohtaisesti aina on voimassa väite, että Antero ei ole sanonut niin kuin väität, kunnes joku osoittaa toisin.

Sama asia kuin klassikko "todista, ettei Jumalaa ole olemassa". Nämä molemmat ovat oppikirjaesimerkkejä argumentointivirheestä.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Osaatko laskea matka-aikoja? Jos osaat, voit itsekin todeta, miten pitkä on matkan oltava metrolla, jotta tasonvaihtoon kuluva *keskimäärin 4 minuutin aika* saadaan takaisin verrattuna pintaliikenteeseen. Kerropa tämä matkan pituus ja matka-aika! Jos et kerro, totean, että et osaa laskea sitä, joten kaikki väitteesi asiasta ovat perusteettomia ja voinet lopetta turhan selittämisen.
> 
> Ja kun otetaan sitten huomioon se, että pitkilläkin matkoilla metron kanssa tulee pääkaupunkiseudun väestötiheydellä 70-80 %:lle eli enemmistölle matkustajista vaihto johon tuhraantuu 5 minuuttia, päästään sellaisiin lukemiin, että Helsingin kaupungin rajojen sisäpuolella metrolla matkustaminen ei ole koskaan nopeampaa - paitsi niille, jotka asuvat metroasemalla.


Korostus minun. Eihän toki viidestä minuutista ollut puhe, 4 minuuttiahan on olennaisesti lähempänä 52 sekuntia. Kyllä kirjoittajan tuon toivoisi vähintäänkin jakavan tekijöihin - jos 4 minuuttia koostuu nimenomaan pelkästä tasonvaihdosta, on siinä muutaman raidekertoimen verran liioittelua, sillä Helsingissä Kampin itäpuolisilla asemilla liukuportaissa kuluu minuutti tai vähemmän.

----------


## Nrg

> Kyllä kirjoittajan tuon toivoisi vähintäänkin jakavan tekijöihin - jos 4 minuuttia koostuu nimenomaan pelkästä tasonvaihdosta, on siinä muutaman raidekertoimen verran liioittelua, sillä Helsingissä Kampin itäpuolisilla asemilla liukuportaissa kuluu minuutti tai vähemmän.


Mielestäni tasonvaihtoon ei voida laskea pelkästään liukuportaita, vaan koko aika ja matka, jonka tasonvaihto aiheuttaa. Toisin sanoen tasonvaihtoaika on riippuvainen siitä, missä oletetun pintavaihtoehdon pysäkki sijaitsisi mikäli sellainen olisi rakennettu. Tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika on sitten näiden erotus, jonka voi sitten mitata joko matkana tai aikana. Ja se taas on riippuvainen lähtökohdasta ja voi siten olla jopa negatiivinenkin, mikäli lähin mahdollinen pintapysäkin paikka olisi jossain todella kaukana.

Toisin sanoen: (paikasta x eritasoasemalle) - (paikasta x vaihtoehtoiseen pintapysäkkisijaintiin). Tämä antaa tulokseksi todellisen tasonvaihdon aiheuttaman lisämatkan tai -ajan.

----------


## late-

> Korostus minun. Eihän toki viidestä minuutista ollut puhe, 4 minuuttiahan on olennaisesti lähempänä 52 sekuntia.


Puhutaanko alkuperäisessä kontekstissa 4 minuutin ajasta matkan molemmissa päissä vai keskimäärin neljästä minuutista yhden metromatkan molempien tasonvaihtojen summalle? Kaikkien syvien metroasemien siirtymät ovat näppituntumallani parin minuutin luokkaa yhteen suuntaan eli noin 4 minuuttia per matka.

----------


## Albert

Eiköhän tärkeintä tavalliselle metron työmatkalaiselle ole se:
että kun nyt lähden tuolla liityntäbussilla ja ehdin siihen tiettyyn metrojunaan, niin ehdin siihen jatkoyhteyteen. Eli se tutun ja turvallisen päivittäisen matkan onnistuminen on tärkeintä.
Silloin voin rauhassa vaikka nuokkua eri liikennevälineissä tai selata Metro -lehteä.
En minä kellottaisi liukuporrasmatkoja enkä muutakaan. "Eilen" meni hyvin ja niin "tänäänkin".
Olen tavalliseen aikaan töissä. Ehtii juoda kupin kahvia tms. ennen kuin puurtaminen alkaa.
Ei mitään hötkyilyä eikä stressiä työmatkasta.
Ainahan tuo ei onnistu. Mutta ne ovat poikkeuksia, jotka täytyy  hyväksyä. En kuitenkaan halua muuttaa maalle turnipseja viljelemään.
Mitä sitten, jos jossain toisessa maailmassa matkaan kuluisi 3 minuuttia 27,285 sekuntia vähemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän tärkeintä tavalliselle metron työmatkalaiselle ole se: --
> Mitä sitten, jos jossain toisessa maailmassa matkaan kuluisi 3 minuuttia 27,285 sekuntia vähemmän.


Näitä asioita ei tulekaan tarkastella yksilön näkökulmasta, vaan siitä, miten pienetkin aikaerot vaikuttavat keskimäärin suuriin joukkoihin ihmisiä, ja pitkällä aikavälillä kun erilaiset aikavaikutukset lasketaan yhteen.

----------


## Albert

> Näitä asioita ei tulekaan tarkastella yksilön näkökulmasta, vaan siitä, miten pienetkin aikaerot vaikuttavat keskimäärin suuriin joukkoihin ihmisiä, ja pitkällä aikavälillä kun erilaiset aikavaikutukset lasketaan yhteen.


Miksei, yksilöthän ne matkustavat. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Harvat meistä miettivät matkallaan miten jotkin asiat vaikuttavat suuriin joukkoihin ihmisiä. Ainakin jos ei ole kamala lumipyry tms.
Teoreetikot elävät omassa maailmassaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Korostus minun. Eihän toki viidestä minuutista ollut puhe, 4 minuuttiahan on olennaisesti lähempänä 52 sekuntia.


Oletko oikeasti sama henkilö kuin Kantokoski? Tai Sebastin tai ehkä molemmat? Kun vastaat asiaan, jota on kysytty Kantokoskelta, mutta hän ei vastaa.

Linkkaamasi viesti ei kuitenkaan ole lähde, joka todistaa, mitä Kantokoski väittää minusta. Kuten Late jo kirjoitti, viestissä on puhe metromatkaan kuluvasta ajasta. Ja sehän sisältää tasonvaihdon niin alku- kuin loppupäässäkin. Yhdellä rullaportaisiin menevällä ajalla ei selviä yhtä metromatkaa, ja yhteen rullaporrasaikaan Kantokoski vertasi väitettään viidestä minuutista.

Kantokoski aloitti tämän ketjun väitteellään eilen klo 15:49. Hän ei usean kirjoittajan vaatimuksesta huolimatta ole esittänyt väitteelleen lähdettä. Jos väite olisi perustunut lähteeseen, sitä lähdettä ei taatusti unohda näin lyhyessä ajassa. Nyt on Sami Koskinen -nimellä esitetty väärä todiste asiassa, joten mitä ilmeisimmin mitään lähdettä ei olekaan.

Tulkitsen Kantokosken yksinkertaisesti valehdelleen ja syyttäneen minua aiheettomasti. Ylläpito näyttääkin tehneen oikean ratkaisun ja Kantokosken tunnus on suljettu.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Oletko oikeasti sama henkilö kuin Kantokoski? Tai Sebastin tai ehkä molemmat?


Kannattaa huomata, että nimimerkki Sami Koskinen on liittynyt foorumille jo vuonna 2005. Hän saattaa kokea viestisi hieman loukkaavaksi.

Ilmeisesti tässä on ihan oikeaa ihmetystä, eikä ihmekään, sillä tuo tasonvaihtoon menevä, tai vaihtoon menevä aika voi vaihdella aika tavalla riippuen siitä, mitä milloinkin oikeastaan tarkoitetaan. Kaikki eivät varmaan myöskään muista tai ole edes seuranneet noita vanhoja keskusteluja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisesti tässä on ihan oikeaa ihmetystä, eikä ihmekään, sillä tuo tasonvaihtoon menevä, tai vaihtoon menevä aika voi vaihdella aika tavalla riippuen siitä, mitä milloinkin oikeastaan tarkoitetaan.


Asiat tulisi tietenkin esittää mahdollisimman täsmällisesti ja yksiselitteisesti. Mutta pulmaksi tulee, mitä käsitteitä voi pitää yleisesti tunnettuina. Tällaisella foorumilla, joka on avoin kaikille, pitäisi yleisesti tunnettujen käsitteiden määrää pitää mahdollisimman alhaisena. No, tästä on yleisesti keskusteltu muissakin ketjuissa.

Minä olen itse aina ymmärtänyt, että tasonvaihto tarkoittaa eritasoisen joukkoliikenneaseman yhteydessä sitä, että kuljetaan katutasolta aseman laiturille. Se ei ole sama kuin yksissä liukuportaissa kulkemisen aika kuin siinä erikoistapauksessa, että liukuporras vie keskeltä laituria suoraan ulos katutasolle. Tällaistakin olen kyllä nähnyt. Mieleeni tulee Freiburg, jossa rautatieaseman yli on raitiotiesilta, jolla on suoraan liukuportaat junien laitureille.

Jos Kantokosken väitteeseen palataan, niin mikäli hän olisi käyttänyt lähdettä, jossa on tulkinnan varaa, niin olisi tietenkin voinut esittää sen, mitä tulkitsi.




> Kaikki eivät varmaan myöskään muista tai ole edes seuranneet noita vanhoja keskusteluja.


Eipä varmaankaan. Vaan jospa esitetyn viestin keskustelukumppani olikin todellisuudessa Kantokoski itse, hän varmaankin muistaa ainakin suunnilleen, mitä joskus kirjoitti. Ehkä väärin, mutta kuitenkin. Mutta Kantokosken lähde jäi esittämättä, miten vanha se sitten olisi ollutkaan. Ja oma arvioni on, ettei sitä lähdettä ollut olemassakaan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Harvat meistä miettivät matkallaan miten jotkin asiat vaikuttavat suuriin joukkoihin ihmisiä.


Et nyt tainnut ihan ymmärtää viestiäni. Yksilö ei matkallaan tietenkään mieti kuin omaa matkaansa. Tärkeätä on kuitenkin tiedostaa, mitä tapahtuu, kun meillä on miljoona yksilöä miettimässä kukin omaa täysin erilaista matkaansa, joihin kuhunkin vaikuttaa tuhansia tekijöitä. Vaikka yhdellä niistä tekijöistä ei ole mitään huomattavaa merkitystä, ne yhdessä muodostavat kuitenkin ison vaikutuksen. Siirtymiin kuluva aika kuuluu näihin. Vaikka se yksin ei olekaan merkitykseltään kovin suuri, se on yhtenä tekijänä, ja sillä on iso vaikutus, kun puhutaan miljoonan ihmisen miljoonasta erilaisesta matkasta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> 4 minuuttiahan on olennaisesti lähempänä 52 sekuntia


Taas kerran: Jos vaikka Kompassitasolta metrolaiturille meneekin tuon 52 sekuntia, sillä on merkitystä vain niille, jotka ovat töissä Kompassitasolla ja tekevät työmatkansa metrolla. Käsittääkseni Kompassitasolla ei asu ketään.

Olennainen aika joka ikisen muun metronkäyttäjän kannalta on se, joka menee kadulta laiturille (tai junalaiturilta metrolaiturille, mutta pointti on sama). Kysynpä uudelleen: Kauanko arvelet kuluvan rautatieaseman pääoven edestä metroaseman laiturille?

----------


## iiko

> Olennainen aika joka ikisen muun metronkäyttäjän kannalta on se, joka menee kadulta laiturille (tai junalaiturilta metrolaiturille, mutta pointti on sama). Kysynpä uudelleen: Kauanko arvelet kuluvan rautatieaseman pääoven edestä metroaseman laiturille?


Myöskin on tilanteita, jossa pitää punnita vaihtoehtoja. Esimerkiksi jos olet menossa Kurvista Ruoholahteen ja huomaat, että kasi tulee juuri pysäkille. Väitän, että tässä tilanteessa on ajallisesti kannattavampaa valita kasi sen sijaan että menisi metroon.

----------


## petteri

> Olennainen aika joka ikisen muun metronkäyttäjän kannalta on se, joka menee kadulta laiturille (tai junalaiturilta metrolaiturille, mutta pointti on sama). Kysynpä uudelleen: Kauanko arvelet kuluvan rautatieaseman pääoven edestä metroaseman laiturille?


Tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika on toki tuolla  tavalla määriteltävissä. Jos tehdään vertailua maantasoiseen pitää huomioida, että metrojen katutason uloskäynnit ovat usein matkustajien liikkumistarpeiden kannalta suosiollisimmissa paikoissa kuin raitiovaunupysäkit, raitiovaunu näet pysähtyy kadulla. 

Otetaan vaikka esimerkki Kurvista, toki metrosta menee jokin aika päästä katutasoon, mutta uloskäyntejä on paljon ja ne ovat paremmissa paikoissa kuin ratikkapysäkit. Jos Sörnäisissä menee metrosta johonkin katutason uloskäyntiin reippaasti liikkuen vaikka 100 sekuntia, kyllähän ratikkapysäkeiltäkin noihin uloskäyntipisteisiin  menee aikaa, toki riippuen siitä  kuinka paljon aikaa kuluu liikennevaloissa.

Ja jo otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka Kamppi, niin ratikkapysäkit eivät ole kovinkaan lähellä ihmisten todellisia liikkumiskohteita, kun taas metron liukuportaat vievät keskelle vilkkainta kauppakeskusta.

Ja jos Rautatieaseman ympäristössä verrataan metron uloskäyntejä ratikkapalveluun, niin toki Kaivokadun pysäkki on keskellä, mutta Lasipalatsin pysäkki ei ole yhtään niin hyvällä paikalla suhteessa ihmisten liikkumiskohteisiin.

Toki katutason raitiovaunupysäkiltä on yleensä jonkin verran lyhyempi siirtymä liikkumakohteisiin kuin maan alta metrotasosta, vaikka pysäkkitiheys jätetään huomiotta, mutta kaikki metron tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika ei ole "menetettyä" kun sitä verrataan katutason joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Clepe

Pienellä googlauksella löytyi viesti joka kumoaa Kantokasken väitteet:


> Mille hyvänsä matkalle voi laskea, että pintaliikenne saa olla 45 min. hitaampi laiturilta laiturille kuin metro. Matka-aika metrossa kun on junan kulkuaika + tasonvaihtoajat, pintaliikenteen matka-aika on vaunun kulkuaika + ei mitään. 45 minuuttia on paljon, jopa 20 km/h linjanopeudella se on 1,3 km. Mutta kun linjanopeuseroa ei käytännössä ole, ei ole hyötyäkään.


Eli 2-2,5 min/tasonvaihto, eli ei mitenkään kaukana todellisuudesta. Täytyy myös huomioida etteivät kaikki pysty käyttämään rullaportaita tai rappusia, jolloin matkaan tuhlautuu vielä enemmän aikaa.

----------


## petteri

> Eli 2-2,5 min/tasonvaihto, eli ei mitenkään kaukana todellisuudesta. Täytyy myös huomioida etteivät kaikki pysty käyttämään rullaportaita tai rappusia, jolloin matkaan tuhlautuu vielä enemmän aikaa.


Minusta väittämä 2-2,5 minuutin edusta pintatason liikenteelle per suunta on rankasti ylimitoitettu kun puhutaan tasonvaihdon todellisesta hidastusvaikutuksesta. Matka-aikavaikutusta arvioitaessa kannattaa muistaa että matkustajan varsinainen määränpää on harvoin keskellä katua ratikkapysäkillä.

Metron kaduntason yloskäynnit, joita on isommilla asemilla useita ovat yleensä paremmissa paikoissa kuin ratikkapysäkit, joilla pitää usein odotella liikennevalojenkin vaihtumista. Lisäksi vilkkaimmilla alueilla kävelyreitit tukevat metron käyttöä.  Ratikka- tai bussipysäkit eivät ole aina mitenkään hyvissä paikoissa ja niiltä siirtymiin kuluu tasonvaihtoon verrattavaa aikaa. Tasonvaihtamisen yhteydessä metroa käytettäessä nimittäin usein liikutaan myös jonkin verran sivusuunnassa ja keskimäärin siihen suuntaan mihin on tavoitteenakin. Minuutti olisi minusta huomattavasti realistisempi arvio tasonvaihdon merkitykselle metron ja pintaliikenteen nykyratkaisuilla.

Huonosti liikkuen tai lastenvaunujen kanssa toki voi tulla isompiakin eroja, mutta nuo ovat pieniä käyttäjäryhmiä.

----------


## hylje

Asemalaiturin saavutettavuus on muuten ihan mitattavissa oleva juttu. Pistetään keskivertomatkustaja tupsahtamaan laiturin keskipisteeseen ja kirjataan ylös, miten moneen paikkaan (kotiovia, liikkeiden sisäänkäyntejä...) päästään eri etäisyysbudjeteilla. Saavutettavuus = paikkojen määrä. 250 metriä on olennaisin budjetti: sitä kauemmas ei saa sijoittaa normin mukaisia pysäköintipaikkoja. Tällä etäisyydellä joukkoliikenne on aidosti vaihtoehto. Kauempana kannattaa aina mennä autolla, jos on varaa.

----------


## late-

> Ja jo otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka Kamppi, niin ratikkapysäkit eivät ole kovinkaan lähellä ihmisten todellisia liikkumiskohteita, kun taas metron liukuportaat vievät keskelle vilkkainta kauppakeskusta.


Tarkasteluissa on kovin paljon muuttujia. Esimerkiksi Kampissa suurin osa työpaikoista lienee muualla kuin kauppakeskuksessa. Etelän ja lännen suuntiin pääsee paremmin ratikkapysäkeiltä. Pohjoiseen Salomonkadun varrelle pääsee paremmin metrosta. Ostos- ja asiointimatkoille pääsee tietenkin paremmin metrosta.

Erityisasiana Kampissa kauppakeskus on viritellyt syys-, talvi- ja kevätkaudeksi sisäänkäynneistään kapeat sokkelot ja vuoden ympäri osan rullaportaistaan metroon pyrkimistä ajatellen mahdollisimman hankalaan suuntaan. Suoraan Kampin kauppakeskuksen käytäväkaupustelijoiden tulilinjalle joutuminen ei sekään ole kaikille matkustajille etu. Yleisiä metron ominaisuuksia nämä eivät tietenkään ole, vaan liittyvät lähinnä erillsieen kysymykseen julkisten tilojen yksityistämisestä.




> Ja jos Rautatieaseman ympäristössä verrataan metron uloskäyntejä ratikkapalveluun, niin toki Kaivokadun pysäkki on keskellä, mutta Lasipalatsin pysäkki ei ole yhtään niin hyvällä paikalla suhteessa ihmisten liikkumiskohteisiin.


Tätä ja muita tarkasteluja mutkistavat juurikin metron ja ratikoiden ominaisuuksista johtuvat erot pysäkkien määrässä. Lasipalatsin pysäkin sijainti ei ehkä ole ihanteellinen, mutta samoilla vaunuilla pääsee myös Ylioppilastalolle ja yli puolella vaunuista kaupalliseen- ja pankkikeskustaan Aleksille.

----------


## petteri

> Erityisasiana Kampissa kauppakeskus on viritellyt syys-, talvi- ja kevätkaudeksi sisäänkäynneistään kapeat sokkelot ja vuoden ympäri osan rullaportaistaan metroon pyrkimistä ajatellen mahdollisimman hankalaan suuntaan. Suoraan Kampin kauppakeskuksen käytäväkaupustelijoiden tulilinjalle joutuminen ei sekään ole kaikille matkustajille etu. Yleisiä metron ominaisuuksia nämä eivät tietenkään ole, vaan liittyvät lähinnä erillsieen kysymykseen julkisten tilojen yksityistämisestä.


Suomen ilmastolla, jossa ulkona liikkuminen on suurimman osan vuodesta kylmää, lienee myös vaikutuksensa liikekeskustan muuttumisessa yhä enemmän maanalaisiksi ja rakennusten läpi kulkeviksi käytäväverkostoiksi. Toisaalta tuo kyllä selkeästi parantaa metron ja Pisararadan saavutettavuutta keskustassa pintaliikenteeseen verrattuna. Kaikki ei enää nykyään tapahdu katutasossa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Täytyy myös muistaa, että metrossa myös vaunuvalinta vaikuttaa asiaan. Kun hyppää kyytiin viimeiseen vaunuun ja määränpääaseman uloskäynti on junan etupäässä, joutuu jo kävelemään vähintään kahden vaunuparin verran lisää ylös mennessä.

Eikös, Petteri, Sörnäisten asema ole kaikenkaikkiaan vähän huono esimerkki, koska aseman toisessa päässä ei ole uloskäyntiä? Sen lisäksi, että kävelymatkaa on mahdollisesti Torkkelinmäelle saakka, saattaa matkaan pahimmillaan tulla vielä tällainen metrolaiturin toisesta päästä rullaportaisiin käveleminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:35 ----------




> Toisaalta tuo kyllä selkeästi parantaa metron ja Pisararadan saavutettavuutta keskustassa pintaliikenteeseen verrattuna.


Kauppojen siirtyminen Makkaratalon alakertaan on kyllä ihan tervetullutta tässä tilanteessa. Ei sinne Anttilan yläkertaankaan koskaa mitään päivänvaloa tullut.

Siirtymiset ja yhdyskäytävät eivät kyllä aina tunnu miltään oikoteiltä. Asemien sijainti toisiinsa nähden voi jo ihan teknisistä syistä johtaa sellaisiin ratkaisuihin kuin vaikkapa vaikkapa Tukholman siniseltä linjalta muualle.

----------


## petteri

> Täytyy myös muistaa, että metrossa myös vaunuvalinta vaikuttaa asiaan. Kun hyppää kyytiin viimeiseen vaunuun ja määränpääaseman uloskäynti on junan etupäässä, joutuu jo kävelemään vähintään kahden vaunuparin verran lisää ylös mennessä.


Toki, mutta tuohon voi yleensä vaikuttaa vaunun valinnalla.




> Eikös, Petteri, Sörnäisten asema ole kaikenkaikkiaan vähän huono esimerkki, koska aseman toisessa päässä ei ole uloskäyntiä? Sen lisäksi, että kävelymatkaa on mahdollisesti Torkkelinmäelle saakka, saattaa matkaan pahimmillaan tulla vielä tällainen metrolaiturin toisesta päästä rullaportaisiin käveleminen.


Ilman muuta metron palvelutaso on parempi asemilla, joissa on molempiin suuntiin uloskäynnit. Torkkelinmäen joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on kyllä vähän ongelmallinen myös pintaliikenteessä suhteessa asukastiheyteen, alueella on niin valtavia korkeuseroja eikä kaduilla tietystikään ole metroliikkumista helpottavia rullaportaita. 

Jonkinlainen tunneli- ja hissiratkaisu Sörnäisten metroaseman toiseen päähän parantaisi Torkkelinmäen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa jos sellainen on mahdollista järkevästi toteuttaa.

----------


## Albert

> Et nyt tainnut ihan ymmärtää viestiäni. Yksilö ei matkallaan tietenkään mieti kuin omaa matkaansa.


Tottahan minä ymmärsin ja ymmärrän.
Ettei tulisi leimatuksi häiriköksi, lopetan tähän. Mielipidettäni en muuta!

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika on toki tuolla  tavalla määriteltävissä. Jos tehdään vertailua maantasoiseen pitää huomioida, että metrojen katutason uloskäynnit ovat usein matkustajien liikkumistarpeiden kannalta suosiollisimmissa paikoissa kuin raitiovaunupysäkit, raitiovaunu näet pysähtyy kadulla.


Ovathan ne, joskus. Joskus taas eivät. Ja useimmiten metroasemia on niin paljon harvemmassa, että joutuu kävelemään ratikan pysäkinvälin verran mihinkään päästäkseen. Rautatientoria edelleen esimerkkinä käyttäen, siihen samaan paikkaan pääovien edessä on aika paljon lyhempi aika kävellä niiltä ratikkapysäkeiltä.




> Otetaan vaikka esimerkki Kurvista, toki metrosta menee jokin aika päästä katutasoon, mutta uloskäyntejä on paljon ja ne ovat paremmissa paikoissa kuin ratikkapysäkit. Jos Sörnäisissä menee metrosta johonkin katutason uloskäyntiin reippaasti liikkuen vaikka 100 sekuntia, kyllähän ratikkapysäkeiltäkin noihin uloskäyntipisteisiin  menee aikaa, toki riippuen siitä  kuinka paljon aikaa kuluu liikennevaloissa.


Epäilen - en ole tarkistanut -, ettei Sörnäisissä sadassa sekunnissa kadulle pääse, ainakaan kaikista sisäänkäynneistä. Sadassa sekunnissa taas on liikennevaloissa ehtinyt mennä toista kiertoa, eli on hyvin ehtinyt kahden kadun yli.




> Ja jo otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka Kamppi, niin ratikkapysäkit eivät ole kovinkaan lähellä ihmisten todellisia liikkumiskohteita, kun taas metron liukuportaat vievät keskelle vilkkainta kauppakeskusta.


Todellisia liikkumiskohteita, niinkuin nyt vaikka Tennispalatsi? Kampin keskukseen kyllä pääsee paremmin, mutta jo ympäröiviin rakennuksiin on vähän siinä ja siinä. Kamppia muuten aikanaan mainostettiin sillä, kuinka helppoa siellä on vaihtaa bussista metroon ja päinvastoin... Esimerkiksi bussien tulolaiturilta metroon päästäkseen on nopeinta kiertää pinnan kautta.




> Ja jos Rautatieaseman ympäristössä verrataan metron uloskäyntejä ratikkapalveluun, niin toki Kaivokadun pysäkki on keskellä, mutta Lasipalatsin pysäkki ei ole yhtään niin hyvällä paikalla suhteessa ihmisten liikkumiskohteisiin.


Riippuu taas siitä, mitä liikkumiskohdetta tarkoitat. Forumia? Sokosta? Lasipalatsia? Postitaloa? Ateneumia? Mihin noista pääsee metrosta nopeammin kuin Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä?




> Toki katutason raitiovaunupysäkiltä on yleensä jonkin verran lyhyempi siirtymä liikkumakohteisiin kuin maan alta metrotasosta, vaikka pysäkkitiheys jätetään huomiotta, mutta kaikki metron tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika ei ole "menetettyä" kun sitä verrataan katutason joukkoliikenteeseen.


Ei tokikaan kaikki ole menetettyä, mutta etenkin Helsingissä se pinnalle pääsemiseen käytetty matka on harmittavan usein mahdollista tehdä vain yhteen suuntaan, jolloin se on kaikkiin muihin suuntiin matkalla oleville hukkaan heitettyä tai pahimmillaan kaksinkertaisesti ylimääräistä matkaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tottahan minä ymmärsin ja ymmärrän.
> Ettei tulisi leimatuksi häiriköksi, lopetan tähän. Mielipidettäni en muuta!


Ihan vapaasti, mutta mietipä silti tätä: Toteutamme hankkeen, joka nopeuttaa 10 000 ihmisen matkaa 30 minuuttia. Onko sillä merkitystä? Toivottavasti olet samaa mieltä, että on, ja vaikutus on merkittävä.

Sitten toteutamme 100 hanketta, joista jokainen nopeuttaa 1000 ihmisen matkaa 3 minuuttia. Kannattaako niistä yhtäkään tehdä, koska 3 minuutin nopeutus tuhannelle ihmiselle ei varmasti vaikuta yhtään mihinkään? Miksi, jos kerran lopputulos kuitenkin tällöinkin on, että 10 000 ihmisen matka nopeutuisi 30 minuuttia?

----------


## Albert

Jos nyt vielä.
Kun katsotaan viestiketjun otsikkoa, niin totta kai kannattaa toteuttaa vaikka 10 000 hanketta. Silloinhan 10 000 ihmisen metromatka nopeutuisi jopa viisi tuntia päivässä. :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun katsotaan viestiketjun otsikkoa, niin totta kai kannattaa toteuttaa vaikka 10 000 hanketta. Silloinhan 10 000 ihmisen metromatka nopeutuisi jopa viisi tuntia päivässä.


Eipä nyt olkiukkoilla. Mutta et voi myöskään väittää, että metron tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika olisi muusta maailmasta irrallinen tekijä.

Sitä paitsi koko joukkoliikenteen historia on erittäin pienten kehitysaskelten tulosta. Jos ei niitä askelia olisi otettu, junamatka Tampereelle kestäisi edelleen kuusi tuntia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja useimmiten metroasemia on niin paljon harvemmassa, että joutuu kävelemään ratikan pysäkinvälin verran mihinkään päästäkseen. Rautatientoria edelleen esimerkkinä käyttäen, siihen samaan paikkaan pääovien edessä on aika paljon lyhempi aika kävellä niiltä ratikkapysäkeiltä.


Aivan. Pysäkkien sijainnin saavutettavuus on eri asia kuin tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika, jonka voisi sanoa kuvaavan kulkuvälineen oven saavutettavuutta. Jos bussilla, ratikalla ja metrolla on sama pysäkkiväli, silloinhan ei ole eroa sillä, onko jollain pysäkki lähempänä jotain paikkaa, koska kaikki pysäkit ovat yhtä kaukana kaikesta. Mutta eroa tulee siitä, että metro on maan alla ja bussi ja ratikka eivät.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki, mutta tuohon voi yleensä vaikuttaa vaunun valinnalla.


Kun on aikaa ennen junan tuloa ja tieto siitä, mikä on oikea vaunu. Moni kuitenkin tuntuu jäävän siihen päähän junaa, mikä on lähinnä alastuloreittiä, vaikka uloskäynti olisikin toisessa päässä junaa. Näin etenkin Tukholmassa.




> Jonkinlainen tunneli- ja hissiratkaisu Sörnäisten metroaseman toiseen päähän parantaisi Torkkelinmäen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa jos sellainen on mahdollista järkevästi toteuttaa.


Nyt en jaksa etsiä selkeitä karttoja (jos niitä edes netistä löytyy. Asemakaava-arkistosta ei ainakaan PDF-tiedostoja löydy), mutta muistaakseni siellä on tilaa vaikka portaille. Muistankohan väärin? Jos ei ole tilaa, niin tosiaan, ehkä jonkun vinohissi-/hissiviritelmän saa mahtumaan jopa ilman louhimisia. Ilmanottoa varten saattaa silloin tosin tarvita uusia reikiä. Torkkelinaukiolle siis pitäisi onnistua sisäänkäynti. Itse kannattaisin myös yhdyskäytävää Hesari 10:n ja 12:n väliin (kunhan valvonta pelaa eikä siitä tule Hesarin Alkon edessä hengaileville uusi käymälä).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan. Pysäkkien sijainnin saavutettavuus on eri asia kuin tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika, jonka voisi sanoa kuvaavan kulkuvälineen oven saavutettavuutta. Jos bussilla, ratikalla ja metrolla on sama pysäkkiväli, silloinhan ei ole eroa sillä, onko jollain pysäkki lähempänä jotain paikkaa, koska kaikki pysäkit ovat yhtä kaukana kaikesta. Mutta eroa tulee siitä, että metro on maan alla ja bussi ja ratikka eivät.


On paljon bussipysäkkejäkin jotka on vaikea saavuttaa. Moottoriteiden ja vastaavien pääväylien varsien pysäkieissä on lähes aina tasonvaihto ja se voi olla paljon enemmän kuin metrossa vastaavalla paikalla ja ilman liukuportaita on pärjättävä. Pysäkit ovat jossain syvässä montussa josta pitää nousta ylös ja kuljettava koko tien ylittävän sillan jos määränpää on moottoritien toisella puolen. 

Kaupunkiympäristössä kulkivälineiden miellyttävyys riippuu paljon siitä kulkeeko yksin, seurueessa, perheen ja lasten kanssa, ja onko isoja tavaroita mukana tai kenties lastenvaunuja. 

Jos kulkee yksin ja ilman isoja kantamuksia on metro tai lähijuna aina kätevin ja nopein vaikka jommassakummasa päässä joutuu kävelemään hieman enemmän kuin bussi tai raitiovaunuvaihtoehdossa tai jos joutuu vaihtamaan kullkuneuvioa. 

Mutta jos on esim suksipaketti ja iso matkalaukku mukana tai lastenvaunut, joutuu tarkkaan miettimään millä kulkee. Hyvin usein joutuu silloin reittiopasta käyttämään kun suunnittelee matkan esim satamaan tai lentokentälle. Taksikaan ei ole aina se näppärin vaihtoehto. En myöskään moiti niitä ihmisiä jotka ajavat henkilöautolla keskikaupungille kun koko perhe on mukana jos on vaara että julkiseen kulkuneuvoon ei mahdu koko porukka kunnolla mukaan tai jos kävelemistä tulee liikaa. 

Metrojen ja lähijunien tasonvaihto on seikka jonka niiden vakituiset käyttäjät hyväksyvät, siksi että kyseiset kulkuneuvot ovat pidemmillä matkoilla luotettavammat ja nopemmat kuin bussit ja raitiovaunut. . Metrot ja lähijunat kulkisivat tyhjinä jos näin ei olisi. Vaikka nykyisen itämetron varrella on bussitarjonta heikohkoa niin niitä silti kulkee paikka kpaikoin metron kanssa rinnan ja keskikaupungilla raitiovaunujakin. Minusta se on lepohetki kun saa matkustaa väljässä metrossa jota saa odottaa sisätiloissa keskikaupnginkin sisäisiä matkoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Nyt en jaksa etsiä selkeitä karttoja (jos niitä edes netistä löytyy. Asemakaava-arkistosta ei ainakaan PDF-tiedostoja löydy), mutta muistaakseni siellä on tilaa vaikka portaille. Muistankohan väärin? Jos ei ole tilaa, niin tosiaan, ehkä jonkun vinohissi-/hissiviritelmän saa mahtumaan jopa ilman louhimisia. Ilmanottoa varten saattaa silloin tosin tarvita uusia reikiä. Torkkelinaukiolle siis pitäisi onnistua sisäänkäynti.


Kyllä siellä länsipäässä on jo olemassa melko leveät portaat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä siellä länsipäässä on jo olemassa melko leveät portaat.


Näin muistelenkin. Taitaisi tulla metron pisimmät rullaportaat, jos se pää joskus avattaisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On paljon bussipysäkkejäkin jotka on vaikea saavuttaa. Moottoriteiden ja vastaavien pääväylien varsien pysäkieissä on lähes aina tasonvaihto ja se voi olla paljon enemmän kuin metrossa vastaavalla paikalla ja ilman liukuportaita on pärjättävä. Pysäkit ovat jossain syvässä montussa josta pitää nousta ylös ja kuljettava koko tien ylittävän sillan jos määränpää on moottoritien toisella puolen.


Aivan totta. Esimerkiksi jos asut Kivenlahdessa ja matkustat töihin Nokialle Keilalahteen, bussipysäkiltäsi Länsiväylän varresta on 700 metrin matka Nokian rakennuksiin, jotka näet runsaan parin sadan metrin päässä. Paluusuunnassa kävelymatka onkin noin puolet, mutta kumminkin.

Vaan ei metro ja sen eritasoisuus tässä(kään) mitään auta. Pitkä pysäkkiväli johtaa siihen, että asemalaituri on jossain puolimatkassa kohti Kuusisaarta. Vain ratikka voi tässä auttaa, koska se mahtuu kulkemaan pinnalla ja sillä voi kustannusten karkaamatta pilvien taakse olla tarpeellinen määrä pysäkkejä tarpeellisissa paikoissa. Ja ilman autoliikenteen tilantarpeen haittoja, joista bussi on riippuvainen. Tietenkin ratikan radan paikalle voi rakentaa erillisen bussikadun, mutta sitten taas menee bussin etu siitä, että se tarvitsee vain vähän väyläinfraa.




> Jos kulkee yksin ja ilman isoja kantamuksia...


Kantamusten pohtiminen on turhaa. Liikkumistottumuksista tiedetään, että suurin osa matkoista on sellaisia, jotka ihmiset tekevät yksin salkun, laukun tai enintään kassin kanssa. Huonekaluja, kodinkoneita tai ostoskärrylistä ruokaa ei käydä hakemassa joka päivä. Useimmin ehkä tavaraa kuljetetaan niissä perheissä, joissa roudataan lätkävarusteita. Mutta niitä perheitä on kuitenkin niin vähän, etteivät ne näy tilastoissa. Joten ei niitä varten liikennejärjestelmää tehdä.




> Metrojen ja lähijunien tasonvaihto on seikka jonka niiden vakituiset käyttäjät hyväksyvät, siksi että kyseiset kulkuneuvot ovat pidemmillä matkoilla luotettavammat ja nopemmat kuin bussit ja raitiovaunut. Metrot ja lähijunat kulkisivat tyhjinä jos näin ei olisi.


Minäpä väitän, että nykyiset järjestelyt hyväksytään, koska on pakko. Kun ainoa vaihtehto on auto. Siellä, missä ratikoita on tehty, niitä käytetään vähintään yhtä ahkerasti, mikä myös sellaisenaan kumoaa argumenttisi. Ja on aivan varma, että jos liityntäbussi veisi sinne minne on menossa, kukaan ei nousisi siitä vaihtamaan metroon, jos se valinta olisi mahdollinen. Tämä tietenkin siis koskien Helsingin metroa. Jos ajatellaan esim. keravalaisia, niin he voivatkin jättää bussin ja valita mieluummin junan, jonka matka-aika perille on ehkä puolet bussin matka-ajasta. Mutta kun metron kanssa tällaista etua ei ole, etäisyydet kun ovat liian lyhyet ja metro liian hidas. Bussi motarilla kun on metroa nopeampi.




> Minusta se on lepohetki kun saa matkustaa väljässä metrossa jota saa odottaa sisätiloissa keskikaupnginkin sisäisiä matkoja.


En nyt viitsisi aina ja aina uudestaan, mutta... Hyvä joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei perustu odottamiseen, eikä silloin ole tärkeätä pohtia sitä, missä joudutaan odottamaan. Ja toiseksi, yhden metroaseman hinnalla rakentaa hyvinkin 100 lämmitettyä pysäkkirakennusta maanpinnalle. Jos niitä oikeasti tarvitaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kantamusten pohtiminen on turhaa. Liikkumistottumuksista tiedetään, että suurin osa matkoista on sellaisia, jotka ihmiset tekevät yksin salkun, laukun tai enintään kassin kanssa. Huonekaluja, kodinkoneita tai ostoskärrylistä ruokaa ei käydä hakemassa joka päivä.


No lastenvaunut sitten? No onneksi suurimmassa osassa perheitä on nykyisin farmariauto johon ne mahtuvat ettei tarvi jukisilla kulkea, jos ne olisivat joukkoliikennefakiirien suunnittelemia. 




> Ja on aivan varma, että jos liityntäbussi veisi sinne minne on menossa, kukaan ei nousisi siitä vaihtamaan metroon, jos se valinta olisi mahdollinen. Tämä tietenkin siis koskien Helsingin metroa. Jos ajatellaan esim. keravalaisia, niin he voivatkin jättää bussin ja valita mieluummin junan, jonka matka-aika perille on ehkä puolet bussin matka-ajasta. Mutta kun metron kanssa tällaista etua ei ole, etäisyydet kun ovat liian lyhyet ja metro liian hidas. Bussi motarilla kun on metroa nopeampi.


Minä en asu Keravalla vaan paljon lähempänä Espoossa ja minulla kulkisi 2 eri bussilinjaa töihin joista toinen menee vanhaa Turuntietä pitkin työpaikan ovelle asti ja toinen Turun motaria pitkin 2 km päähän työpaikaltani (josta pääsisin HKL:n linjalla 14 tai 39 perille). Silti en kulje kummallakaan bussilla enkä autollanikaan vaan junalla. Junalle pästääkseni minun on siis joko käveltävä 15 min tai mentävä bussilla tai polkupyörällä ja toisessa päässä käveltävä 10 min tai mentävä Jokeri-bussilla yhden pysäkkivälin. Junalla kuljen siksi että se on nopeampi ja luotettavampi ja kulkee useammin kuin kumpikaan bussilinjoista vaikka joutuu kahdesti vaihtamaan tai kävelemään pidempään. Olen kellottanut matka-ajat ja ero junan ja henkilöauton välilä on pikkuruinen, junan ja bussin välillä 10-15 min junan eduksi.  En usko että metro olisi hitaampi kuin bussi (tai raitiovaunu)  vastaavalla matkalla vaikka asemia on harvemmin. Bussin ongelma esikaupunkien työmatkaliikenteessä on että osan matkasta se joutuu ajamaan ruuhkassa autojen seassa, moottoritiebussienkin. Se joutuu seisomaan jonossa minuuttikaupalla odottamassa moottoritiien rampille pääsyä kaikkien autojen kanssa, ja niin joutuvat länsiväyläbussit ja itäväyläbussitkin tekemään. 




> En nyt viitsisi aina ja aina uudestaan, mutta... Hyvä joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei perustu odottamiseen, eikä silloin ole tärkeätä pohtia sitä, missä joudutaan odottamaan. Ja toiseksi, yhden metroaseman hinnalla rakentaa hyvinkin 100 lämmitettyä pysäkkirakennusta maanpinnalle. Jos niitä oikeasti tarvitaan.


Joukkoliikennevälinettä juotuu lähes aina odottamaan. Myös raitiovaunuja Helsingin keskustassa. Jos olen esim menossa Munkkiniemeen niin en minä voi mennä millä tahansa ratikalla, vaan ainoastaan nelosella, ja jos sen vuroväli on 12 min niin silloin joutuu odottamaan 12 min jos edellinen on juuri ehtinyt mennä. Metrossa ja junilla on tarkat lähtöajat joka asemalta ja ne voi tarkistaa aikatauluista ja suunnitella menonsa niiden mukaan. Bussien ja ratikoiden kohdalla vain niiden lähtöpisteestä.  Mutta jos joskus on niin laiska että ei ole lukenut aikataulua niin odotusolosuhteet ovat metrossa mukavemmat. Ja myös kyyti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Korostus minun. Eihän toki viidestä minuutista ollut puhe, 4 minuuttiahan on olennaisesti lähempänä 52 sekuntia. Kyllä kirjoittajan tuon toivoisi vähintäänkin jakavan tekijöihin - jos 4 minuuttia koostuu nimenomaan pelkästä tasonvaihdosta, on siinä muutaman raidekertoimen verran liioittelua, sillä Helsingissä Kampin itäpuolisilla asemilla liukuportaissa kuluu minuutti tai vähemmän.


Kannattaa toki huomioida se, että metromatkaajalla tulee lähes aina kaksi tasonvaihtoa yhden matkan aikana.

----------


## GT8N

> metromatkaajalla tulee lähes aina kaksi tasonvaihtoa yhden matkan aikana.


Oikeastaan aina vähintään kaksi. Sillä millään asemalla ei voi olla valmiiksi laiturin tasolla, vaan sinne on laskeuduttava tai noustava aina.

Osalla asemista tasonvaihtoja on useita, malliesimerkkinä Rautatientori, jossa on aina vähintään kolme tasonvaihtoa liikuttaessa maanpinnalle/pinnalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Osalla asemista tasonvaihtoja on useita, malliesimerkkinä Rautatientori, jossa on aina vähintään kolme tasonvaihtoa liikuttaessa maanpinnalle/pinnalta.


Minusta välitasanteita ei kannata laskea erillisiksi tasonvaihdoiksi. Kun laskeudut katutasolta metrolaiturille, se on yksi tasonvaihto, vaikka se tehdään kahden välitasanteen kautta. Eri asia on, jos tasonvaihto pitää tehdä kahteen kertaan eli ensin pinnan alle ja sitten takaisin pinnalle. Suurin osa lähijuna-asemista on tällaisia, joskin ainakin osasta suuntia toinen tasonvaihto voidaan tehdä hyvin loivasti. Metroasemista ei nyt tule heti mieleen tällaisia. Kulosaaressa kai osittain.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No lastenvaunut sitten?


Lastenvaunuille ja pyörätuoleille on varattu tilaa. Bussien perusteella keskimäärin 1/70 eli noin 1,5 % kapasiteetista. Kysyntä ei ole läheskään tätä luokkaa, omien havaintojeni perusteella. Mutta en tiedä, mikä se on. HSL:ssä ehkä tiedetään.




> Minä en asu Keravalla vaan...


Rainer, sinä et ole kaikki kaupunkilaiset, et edes kaikki joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät. Ja sinä käytät junaa, joka onkin ratkaisevasti nopeampi kuin metro. Metro ei mene missään niin pitkälle, etteikö sieltä pääsisi suoralla bussilla keskustaan nopeammin kuin liityntäliikenteellä. Ja näinhän tulee olemaan Espoossakin. Kun vähentää RaideYVA:n esittämistä matka-aikakartoista puuttuvan Koivusaaren pysähdyksen, metro ei nopeuta käytännössä kenenkään matkaa busseihin verrattuna.

Eivätkä bussit aja ruuhkissa kuin keskenään. Bussit ajavat bussikaistoja keskustaan asti.




> Joukkoliikennevälinettä juotuu lähes aina odottamaan. Myös raitiovaunuja Helsingin keskustassa. Jos olen esim menossa Munkkiniemeen niin en minä voi mennä millä tahansa ratikalla, vaan ainoastaan nelosella, ja jos sen vuroväli on 12 min niin silloin joutuu odottamaan 12 min jos edellinen on juuri ehtinyt mennä. Metrossa ja junilla on tarkat lähtöajat joka asemalta ja ne voi tarkistaa aikatauluista ja suunnitella menonsa niiden mukaan. Bussien ja ratikoiden kohdalla vain niiden lähtöpisteestä.  Mutta jos joskus on niin laiska että ei ole lukenut aikataulua niin odotusolosuhteet ovat metrossa mukavemmat. Ja myös kyyti.


Täsmällisesti toimivaa joukkoliikennettä ei joudu odottamaan. HSL-joukkoliikennettä joutuu, koska täsmällisyyteen ei tosissaan pyritä tai ei päästä, kun autoilu on tärkeämpää, eikä joukkoliikenne-etuja hyväksytä. Eikä sitä tilannetta muuta miksikään se, että kalliit metrot ja junat kulkevat täsmällisesti, koska niillä on vähän pysäkkejä ja matkaa on jatkettava tökkivillä busseilla tai ratikoilla.

Ja nelosen vuoroväli ei ole 12 vaan 6 minuuttia. Mutta vaikka olisi 12, ei sitä tarvitse odottaa, vaan pysäkille mennään silloin, kun vaunu tulee. Ethän sinäkään lähde pysäkille odottelemaan puolen tunnin välein kulkevia busseja, vaan katsot aikataulusta. Ja saman taidat tehdä junankin kanssa, jonka vuorovälin arvaan kohdallasi olevan 10 minuuttia.

Tämäkin asia on yleisesti tiedossa. Eli joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat tietävät laajasta kokemuksesta, että 57 minuuttia vuorovälinä on siirtymäalue. 5 minuutin vuoroväliin asti suurin osa ihmisistä ei välitä aikatauluista, koska odotusaika on enintään 5 minuuttia, joka yleisesti siedetään. 7 minuutin vuorovälistä lähtien lähes kaikki tulevat pysäkille aikataulun mukaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer, sinä et ole kaikki kaupunkilaiset, et edes kaikki joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät. Ja sinä käytät junaa, joka onkin ratkaisevasti nopeampi kuin metro.


Ei ratkaisevasti. Toki junani (Rantaradan S, U ja E) ohittaa 3 asemaa sillä matkalla jolla kuljen töihini, mutta vaikka se pysähtyisi kaikilla asemilla se olisi nopeampi kuin bussi, koska voisin jäädä pois yhdellä aikaisemmalla asemalla kuin nyt ja kävelymatka lyhenisi.




> Metro ei mene missään niin pitkälle, etteikö sieltä pääsisi suoralla bussilla keskustaan nopeammin kuin liityntäliikenteellä. Ja näinhän tulee olemaan Espoossakin. Kun vähentää RaideYVA:n esittämistä matka-aikakartoista puuttuvan Koivusaaren pysähdyksen, metro ei nopeuta käytännössä kenenkään matkaa busseihin verrattuna.


Metro tulee lyhentämään matkoja jotka suuntautuvat länsisuunnasta tultaessa kauemmas itään kuin Kamppi ja päinvastoin, esim Itä-Helsingistä Otaniemeen ja Espoon muille suurille työpaikka-alueille, sekä myös pääradan varresta länteen kun vaihto keskustassa junasta länteen menevään välineeseen nopeutuu. Se vähentää autoilua kehäykkösellä. 



> Eivätkä bussit aja ruuhkissa kuin keskenään. Bussit ajavat bussikaistoja keskustaan asti.


Mutta eivät lähiöistä moottoriteiden rampeille. Pullonkaulat ovat  nykyisin siirtyneet verkon alkulatvoille, tai pikemmin solmujen liittymäkohtiin joissa on vain yhdet kaistat, kaikenlaisia liikenneympyröitä ja muuta hidastamassa kaikkea liikennettä. 




> Täsmällisesti toimivaa joukkoliikennettä ei joudu odottamaan. HSL-joukkoliikennettä joutuu, koska täsmällisyyteen ei tosissaan pyritä tai ei päästä, kun autoilu on tärkeämpää, eikä joukkoliikenne-etuja hyväksytä. Eikä sitä tilannetta muuta miksikään se, että kalliit metrot ja junat kulkevat täsmällisesti, koska niillä on vähän pysäkkejä ja matkaa on jatkettava tökkivillä busseilla tai ratikoilla.


Helsingin maantieteelliset olosuhteet veden ympäröimänä ei mahdollista vain yhden liikennemuodon suosimista muiden kustannuksella. Jos yhtä liikkennemuotoa, esim autoilua aletaan systemaattisesti sorsia, tulevat niillä kulkevat hylkäämän Helsingin. Helsingin ympärille on tilaa rakentaa vaikka toinen tai kolmas Helsinki (ja näin on jo alkanut tapahtua) ja alkuperäisellä Helsingillä ei ole varaa menettää työpaikkoja, asukkaita ja veronmaksajia kilpailijoilleen. Vastaavasti Helsingin haastajat lännessä ja pohjoisessa eivät pysty saamaan työvoimaa palvelualoille jos he eivät osallistu yhteisen nopean raideliikenneverkon rakentamiseen. Metrot ja lähijunat ja moottoritiet rakennetaan Helsingin seudulla ja muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa siksi että asuntojen ja työpaikkojen ja palvelujen välisiä etäisyyksiä ei ole voitu lyhentää koska asuntotuotanto laahaa jatkuvasti jäljessä ja syyt siihen ovat syvemmällä yhteiskunnassa ja ihmisten käyttäytymistieteessä. On nähty että mikään yhteiskuntamuoto, ei edes kommunismi tai natsismi eikä edes wahlroosilainen kapitalismi pysty tuottamaan riittävästi asuntoja sinne missä ihmiset haluaisivat asua vaan aina iso joukko jää väliinputoajiksi, usein nuorimmat, ja sitä on lievennettävä liikenneverkoa kehittämällä. Suomeksi sanottuna ihminen, jolla ei ole muita luonnollisia vihollisia kuin toinen ihminen, haluaa valita naapurinsa ja yksi tärkeimpiä preferensseistä asuntoa valittaessa on mahdollisimman vähän häiriöitä aiheuttavat naapurit. Se taas hajottaa kaupunkirakenteita ja sitä paikkaamaan joudutaan investoimaan liikenneverkoihin, joskus ylimitoitetustikin. Neuvoisin niitä jotka haluavat lokeroida ihmisiä käyttämään vain tiettyä liikennevälinettä muuttamaan asumaan joksikin aikaa johonkin etelä-Amerikan tai kaakkois-Aasian tai Afrikan slummiin. 




> Ja nelosen vuoroväli ei ole 12 vaan 6 minuuttia. Mutta vaikka olisi 12, ei sitä tarvitse odottaa, vaan pysäkille mennään silloin, kun vaunu tulee. Ethän sinäkään lähde pysäkille odottelemaan puolen tunnin välein kulkevia busseja, vaan katsot aikataulusta. Ja saman taidat tehdä junankin kanssa, jonka vuorovälin arvaan kohdallasi olevan 10 minuuttia.


Ongelma on siinä että minä en espoolaisena osaa raitiovaunulinjojen aikatauluja tai vuorovälejä edes ulkoa, ja joskus on sattunut yllätyksiä varsinkin viikonloppuisin tai kesällä kun vuoroväli on harvempi kuin mitä olen luullut. Kesällä riesana ovat lisäksi rata- ja katutyöt ja niiden aiheuttamat linjamuutokset tai kokonaisten linjojen ajamattomuus, mutta sellaista tapahtuu tosin metrossa ja rautateilläkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Ongelma on siinä että minä en espoolaisena osaa raitiovaunulinjojen aikatauluja tai vuorovälejä edes ulkoa, ja joskus on sattunut yllätyksiä varsinkin viikonloppuisin tai kesällä kun vuoroväli on harvempi kuin mitä olen luullut. Kesällä riesana ovat lisäksi rata- ja katutyöt ja niiden aiheuttamat linjamuutokset tai kokonaisten linjojen ajamattomuus, mutta sellaista tapahtuu tosin metrossa ja rautateilläkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tä? En itsekään helsinkiläisenä osaa edes ratikoiden tai useimmiten käyttämieni bussien vuoroväliä saati sitten aikatuluja ulkoa, mistään Espoon junista puhumattakaan. Eikä tämä tuota minulle mitään ongelmaa, sporassa vuoroväli on pääosin niin lyhyt ettei sitä tarvitse katsoa ja noita juna/dösämatkoja varten on reittiopas keksitty. Voi tarkistaa himasta ennen lähtöä mihin aikaan tulee lähteä kävelemään, ja paluumatkalla joko koneelta/puhlimesta. Varsinkin puhelimessa hyvin näppärää, useimmat määränpäät tallennettu suosikkeihin joten painetaan sitä ja voila: gps-paikannuksen ansiosta tulee muutaman sekunnin kuluttua ruudulle matkavaihtoehdot. Mikä tässä on ongelma?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsinkin puhelimessa hyvin näppärää, useimmat määränpäät tallennettu suosikkeihin joten painetaan sitä ja voila: gps-paikannuksen ansiosta tulee muutaman sekunnin kuluttua ruudulle matkavaihtoehdot. Mikä tässä on ongelma?


Mulla on aika "hieno" puhelin mutta reittioppaan ruutu ei näy minulle niin tarkkana että pystyisin käyttämään sitä muualla kuin sisätiloissa, jollain tuolilla istuen ja silti joutuu monta kerta yrittämään kunnes saan syötettyä oikeat tiedot jolla se hakee yhteyden. Onneksi aika monella pysäkillä on reaaliaikainen matkustajainfo, mutta siitä saa vain todeta milloin on bussi tai ratikka odotettavissa. Ei se tieto lämmitä jos ulkona on kylmää ja tuulista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Helsingin maantieteelliset olosuhteet veden ympäröimänä ei mahdollista vain yhden liikennemuodon suosimista muiden kustannuksella. Jos yhtä liikkennemuotoa, esim autoilua aletaan systemaattisesti sorsia, tulevat niillä kulkevat hylkäämän Helsingin. Helsingin ympärille on tilaa rakentaa vaikka toinen tai kolmas Helsinki (ja näin on jo alkanut tapahtua) ja alkuperäisellä Helsingillä ei ole varaa menettää työpaikkoja, asukkaita ja veronmaksajia kilpailijoilleen. Vastaavasti Helsingin haastajat lännessä ja pohjoisessa eivät pysty saamaan työvoimaa palvelualoille jos he eivät osallistu yhteisen nopean raideliikenneverkon rakentamiseen. Metrot ja lähijunat ja moottoritiet rakennetaan Helsingin seudulla ja muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa siksi että asuntojen ja työpaikkojen ja palvelujen välisiä etäisyyksiä ei ole voitu lyhentää koska asuntotuotanto laahaa jatkuvasti jäljessä ja syyt siihen ovat syvemmällä yhteiskunnassa ja ihmisten käyttäytymistieteessä. On nähty että mikään yhteiskuntamuoto, ei edes kommunismi tai natsismi eikä edes wahlroosilainen kapitalismi pysty tuottamaan riittävästi asuntoja sinne missä ihmiset haluaisivat asua vaan aina iso joukko jää väliinputoajiksi, usein nuorimmat, ja sitä on lievennettävä liikenneverkoa kehittämällä. Suomeksi sanottuna ihminen, jolla ei ole muita luonnollisia vihollisia kuin toinen ihminen, haluaa valita naapurinsa ja yksi tärkeimpiä preferensseistä asuntoa valittaessa on mahdollisimman vähän häiriöitä aiheuttavat naapurit. Se taas hajottaa kaupunkirakenteita ja sitä paikkaamaan joudutaan investoimaan liikenneverkoihin, joskus ylimitoitetustikin. Neuvoisin niitä jotka haluavat lokeroida ihmisiä käyttämään vain tiettyä liikennevälinettä muuttamaan asumaan joksikin aikaa johonkin etelä-Amerikan tai kaakkois-Aasian tai Afrikan slummiin.


"Alkuperäisessä" Helsingissä käy töissä juuri niin paljon porukkaa kuin sinne mahtuu töihin, eikä hintatasosta päätellen sen vetovoima ole minnekään katoamassa. On ihan luonnollista kehitystä, että ydinkeskustasta häviää hintatason noustessa paljon tilaa vieviä toimintoja sekä toimintoja joiden tuottavuus ei ole niin korkea että ne pystyisivät maksamaan näitä tilakustannuksia. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tee ydinkeskustasta yhtään vähemmän haluttua, sillä haluttavuuden pienenminen näkyisi juuri toisin päin: keskstaan virtaisi tilaa vieviä toimintoja joiden tuottavuus on varsin pientä. Esim. niin kutsuttu luova luokka (musiikki, elokuva, IT) hakeutuu suurissa määrin Punavuoreen, Kamppiin, Kallioon, Vallilaan ja Etu-Töölöön (lähde: Hesari viime vuoden puolelta), koska näillä aloilla on varaa maksaa korkeita vuokria, eikä tilaa tarvita niin paljon. Sen sijaan tehtaat sekä suuret T&K-keskukset ja suuret pääkonttorit muuttavat muualle osin suurten tilakustannusten takia, osin siitä syystä ettei riittävän suuria vapaita tiloja löydy keskustasta. Myös rahoitus ja yritysjohdon konsultointi ovat pääosin sijoittuneet Aleksi-Bulevardin tuntumaan.

Mitä muuten ovat ne "toiset Helsingit", mistä mainitsit? Jumboon ja Flamingoon varmasti mennään jossakin määrin kauempaakin viettämään vapaa-aikaa, mutta ei se vetovoimaltaan ole lähelläkään keskustaa. Samaten monet teknologiayritykset ovat sijoittuneet Keilaniemi-Otaniemi-Leppävaara alueille, mutta tämä taas nähdäkseni johtuu aika pitkälti TKK:n sijainnin lisäksi kuvaamistani tilaongelmista. Ja nämäkin ovat Otaniemen kellareita lukuun ottamatta hyvin autioita ja hiljaisia alueita varsinkin ilta-yöaikaan, harvemmin ilta-aikaan ulkoillessa kävelee ristin sielua vastaan. Eli se kuvastaa mielestäni hyvin alueiden houkuttelevuutta keskustaan verrattuna: keskustaan tullaan joka suunnasta kaikkiin aikoihin, lähiöiden ostarit ja pubit pystyvät houkuttelemaan asiakkaita ainoastaan lähialueilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:14 ----------




> Mulla on aika "hieno" puhelin mutta reittioppaan ruutu ei näy minulle niin tarkkana että pystyisin käyttämään sitä muualla kuin sisätiloissa, jollain tuolilla istuen ja silti joutuu monta kerta yrittämään kunnes saan syötettyä oikeat tiedot jolla se hakee yhteyden. Onneksi aika monella pysäkillä on reaaliaikainen matkustajainfo, mutta siitä saa vain todeta milloin on bussi tai ratikka odotettavissa. Ei se tieto lämmitä jos ulkona on kylmää ja tuulista. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mikäli löytyy gps-paikannus, kokeile ihanhyvareittiopas.fi. Sitä kautta tunnistaa mobiililaite sijainnin automaattisesti, tarvitsematta asentaa mitään erillistä softaa. Löytänee karkean sijainnin myös ilman gps:ää, en ole tosin varma vaatiiko tuo HTML5 tukea selaimelta. Mikäli puhelimesta löytyy sovelluskauppa, kokeile hakea reittiopasta. Itselläni "My Routes" asennettuna, joka piirtää matkan etenemistä kartalle koko matkan ajan, ja alkaa väristä muutama sata metriä ennen oikeaa pysäkkiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro tulee lyhentämään matkoja jotka suuntautuvat länsisuunnasta tultaessa kauemmas itään kuin Kamppi ja päinvastoin, esim Itä-Helsingistä Otaniemeen ja Espoon muille suurille työpaikka-alueille, sekä myös pääradan varresta länteen kun vaihto keskustassa junasta länteen menevään välineeseen nopeutuu. Se vähentää autoilua kehäykkösellä.


En edelleenkään usko tähän. Kun edes liikennemallit eivät sitä osoita, vaikka ne monelaisia muita kummallisuuksia näyttävätkin, ja joku onneton kaiken uskoo. En nyt tätä tiedä, mutta arvelen, että vain hyvin pieni osa Kehä 1:n liikenteestä on Itäkeskuksesta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan, eli sellaista, jonka metromatka voi korvata. Käytännössä tästä kertoo jo sekin, että Kehä 1:n automäärä ei ole päästä päähän vakio, vaan vähenee päitään kohden hyvin vahvasti. Luulenpa, että todellisuus on samantapainen kuin 550:llä: Vaikka linjan reittipituus on 25 km, sillä tehtyjen matkojen keskipituus on 67 km.




> Mutta eivät lähiöistä moottoriteiden rampeille. Pullonkaulat ovat  nykyisin siirtyneet verkon alkulatvoille, tai pikemmin solmujen liittymäkohtiin joissa on vain yhdet kaistat, kaikenlaisia liikenneympyröitä ja muuta hidastamassa kaikkea liikennettä.


Minulla ei ole kokemusta Espoon busseista Otaniemeä pidemmältä. Mutta en kovin herkästi niele väitettä, että lähiöiden kadut ja motariliittymät ovat niin ruuhkaisia, että bussien ajoajat venyvät siellä sietämättömiksi. Itäkeskuksessa on kyllä ruuhkaa Turunlinnantiellä iltapäivisin jokunen hetki, mutta muuten lähiökaduilla on vapaa liikenne. Liikkumistilastojen, bussien aikataulujen ja lähiöiden rakenteen perusteella ei pitäisi olla eroa Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon lähiöiden tieliikenteessä. Mutta kuten sanottu, enhän tiedä omasta kokemuksesta.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minulla ei ole kokemusta Espoon busseista Otaniemeä pidemmältä. Mutta en kovin herkästi niele väitettä, että lähiöiden kadut ja motariliittymät ovat niin ruuhkaisia, että bussien ajoajat venyvät siellä sietämättömiksi. Itäkeskuksessa on kyllä ruuhkaa Turunlinnantiellä iltapäivisin jokunen hetki, mutta muuten lähiökaduilla on vapaa liikenne. Liikkumistilastojen, bussien aikataulujen ja lähiöiden rakenteen perusteella ei pitäisi olla eroa Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon lähiöiden tieliikenteessä. Mutta kuten sanottu, enhän tiedä omasta kokemuksesta.


Viime kesältä mulla on jonkin verran omakohtaista kokemusta ja tosiaan ainakin Finnoontieltä Länsiväylälle tulo oli ruuhka-aikaan aika takkuista ja hidasti busseja useammalla minuutilla. Tarkemmin en viivytystä mitannut, huomasin vain liikkumisen menevän ärsyttäväksi mateluksi. Ja paikkana on tosiaankin tulo moottoritien rampeille. Kun liikenneympäristö on väljää, niin ongelma olisi luonnollisesti poistettavissa varaamalla ja osin rakentamallakin bussikaistoja. Suurimpana esteenä taitaa olla suunnitelmat näiden risteysten kapasiteetin nostosta ja bussikaistat tietekin voisivat jopa estää näiden suunnitelmien toteutumisen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viime kesältä mulla on jonkin verran omakohtaista kokemusta ja tosiaan ainakin Finnoontieltä Länsiväylälle tulo oli ruuhka-aikaan aika takkuista ja hidasti busseja useammalla minuutilla.


Finnoontien risteysalue on täysin susi liikenneympyrän vuoksi joka on 2-kaistainen ja jonka säde on laaja, että sillä ajetaan kovaa ja siksi autoilijat eivät uskalla ajaa ympyrään sisään. Ympyrä on vasta muutaman vuoden ikäinen ja siksi sille ei taideta tehdä mitään. Ei edes metron tulo poista ongelmaa koska metro jää "väärälle puolelle". Sitten kun metron liityntäliikenne alkaa, kannattaisi bussilinja laittaa kulkemaan Puolarmetsän ja Olarin kautta Matinkylään (tai Niittykumpuun) eikä länsiväylää pitkin ollenkaan. 

Mun oma havaintoni hitaista liittymärampeista, jonka vuoksi en kulje bussilla, koskee turunväylää. Esim Tuomarilan liittymä vetää niin huonosti että autot ja bussit matelevat 10 minuuttia päästääkseen parin kilometrin matkan motarille. Tosin bussikaistoja ei motarillakaan ole sillä kohtaa, ne alkavat vasta Kehä II liittymän jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta en kovin herkästi niele väitettä, että lähiöiden kadut ja motariliittymät ovat niin ruuhkaisia, että bussien ajoajat venyvät siellä sietämättömiksi.


Mitä kutsuu sietämättömäksi vaihtelee tietysti yksilöittäin, mutta useamman minuutin myöhästelyjä aiheuttaa myös Espoonlahden liittymän vetämättömyys (samasta liittymästä Länsiväylälle pyrkii Kivenlahdentien, Nöykkiönkadun ja Soukanväylän liikenne). En ole kellottanut myöhästymisiä, mutta tuo pitäisi olla aika hyvin testattavissa lähtemällä Kivenlahdesta käytännössä millä tahansa (Espoonlahden liittymästä Länsiväylälle siirtyvällä) linjalla sopivaan aikaan, ehkä puoli kahdeksan maissa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Onneksi aika monella pysäkillä on reaaliaikainen matkustajainfo, mutta siitä saa vain todeta milloin on bussi tai ratikka odotettavissa. Ei se tieto lämmitä jos ulkona on kylmää ja tuulista. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Onneksi aika monella pysäkillä tuo info on kaksipuolinen (kirkas pistematriisinäyttö), jolloin jo kaukaa näkee, milloin seuraava ratikka tai bussi tulee pysäkille. Mutta turhan monella pysäkillä on yksipuolinen nestekidenäyttö vihreässä peltilaatikossa, joka on sijoitettu pysäkkikatoksen sisäpuolelle ja tavallisesti selkäpuoli siihen suuntaan, josta pysäkkiä yleensä lähestytään. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa bussipysäkki Fredalla (h14, h18 ym.) Tennispalatsin edessä tai Sammonkadun ratikkapysäkki Runeberginkadun mäessä. Ensin mainittua lähestytään yleisimmin Kampin suunnalta. Jälkimmäisessä ei juuri muita lähestymissuuntia olekaan kuin Sammonkadun kulmasta, jolloin kolmosen tuloajan näkee vasta katoksen alla.

----------


## petteri

> En edelleenkään usko tähän. Kun edes liikennemallit eivät sitä osoita, vaikka ne monelaisia muita kummallisuuksia näyttävätkin, ja joku onneton kaiken uskoo. En nyt tätä tiedä, mutta arvelen, että vain hyvin pieni osa Kehä 1:n liikenteestä on Itäkeskuksesta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan, eli sellaista, jonka metromatka voi korvata. Käytännössä tästä kertoo jo sekin, että Kehä 1:n automäärä ei ole päästä päähän vakio, vaan vähenee päitään kohden hyvin vahvasti. Luulenpa, että todellisuus on samantapainen kuin 550:llä: Vaikka linjan reittipituus on 25 km, sillä tehtyjen matkojen keskipituus on 67 km.


Työmatka-autoiluun länsimetro vaikuttanee sekä Etelä-Espoossa että muissa nopean raideliikenteen suunnissa. Etelä-Espoossa merkittävällä osalla alueista on länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen erittäin hyvät yhteydet Keilaniemi - Otaniemi - Tapiola alueelle.

Pidemmässä työmatka-autoilussa länsimetron valmistuminen vaikuttanee merkittävästi matkoilla pääradan ja Martinlaakson radan suunnista Otaniemi - Keilaniemi - Tapiola työpaikka-alueille. Kun vielä Pisara saadaan rakennettua ja vaihdot entisestään helpottuvat raideliikenteesta tulee uusilla reiteillä hyvin kilpailukykyistä jatkuvasti paheneviin Kehä I:n ruuhkiin verrattuna,.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:18 ----------




> Onneksi aika monella pysäkillä tuo info on kaksipuolinen (kirkas pistematriisinäyttö), jolloin jo kaukaa näkee, milloin seuraava ratikka tai bussi tulee pysäkille. Mutta turhan monella pysäkillä on yksipuolinen nestekidenäyttö vihreässä peltilaatikossa, joka on sijoitettu pysäkkikatoksen sisäpuolelle ja tavallisesti selkäpuoli siihen suuntaan, josta pysäkkiä yleensä lähestytään. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa bussipysäkki Fredalla (h14, h18 ym.) Tennispalatsin edessä tai Sammonkadun ratikkapysäkki Runeberginkadun mäessä. Ensin mainittua lähestytään yleisimmin Kampin suunnalta. Jälkimmäisessä ei juuri muita lähestymissuuntia olekaan kuin Sammonkadun kulmasta, jolloin kolmosen tuloajan näkee vasta katoksen alla.


Nuo kidevehkeet on kyllä ihan onnettomia. Aika käsittämätöntä on vielä, ettei kunnon näyttöä löydy edes Iso-Roban pysäkiltä fredalta, vaikka katoksessa on valotkin. Kun ratikoiden ja bussien aikatauluihin ei voi luottaa, olisi syytä panostaa matkustajainformaatioon.

Milloinkohan reittiopas saadaan käyttämään reaaliaikaista paikannusdataa siltä osin kun se on saatavissa? Toki HSL live auttaa kotona ja siitä voi tiirailla milloin ratikka olisi tulossa, mutta voisihan saman informaation jakaa reittioppaassakin siltä osin kun se on olemassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Työmatka-autoilussa länsimetron valmistuminen vaikuttanee eniten matkoilla pääradan ja Martinlaakson radan suunnista Otaniemi - Keilaniemi - Tapiola työpaikka-alueille.


Toivoa sopii, että sillä on enemmän vaikutusta kuin ennusteissa. Ihmetyttää vain, että missä Raide-Jokeri ja muut tehokkaat poikittaisliikenneratkaisut viipyvät. Näillä kun olisi vounut helpottaa nykytilannetta niin kauan kunnes raskaat ratkaisut tulevat tarpeellisiksi (eli vuoteen 2114  :Smile: ).

----------


## Matkalainen

> Työmatka-autoiluun länsimetro vaikuttanee sekä Etelä-Espoossa että muissa nopean raideliikenteen suunnissa. Etelä-Espoossa merkittävällä osalla alueista on länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen erittäin hyvät yhteydet Keilaniemi - Otaniemi - Tapiola alueelle.


Tarkoitat siis sanoa, että yhteydet Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen paranevat asemien ympäristöstä, eli Urheilupuiston eteläpuolelta, Niittykummun koulun ympäristöstä ja Ompun eteläpuolelta. Tosin ilkeämielinen ihminen saattaisi muistuttaa, että Ompun pohjoispuolella on jo nyt käytettävissä nopea yhteys Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen.

Muualta sitten yhteydet eivät niinkään parane, vaan pikemmin huononevat monesta suunnasta. Jos ne ovat Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeenkin "erittäin hyvät", en tiedä mitä ne nyt ovat. Taivaalliset? Espoon linjat 2 ja 4 kun tuovat ihmisiä Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan hiukan useammasta kuin kolmesta pisteestä.

Joku saattaisi tietysti sanoa jotain bussien hölmöstä vuorovälistä tai liikennöintiajoista, mutta mulla on sellainen harhakäsitys, että noiden korjaaminen maksaa ihan vähän vähemmän kuin Länsimetro.

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitat siis sanoa, että yhteydet Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen paranevat asemien ympäristöstä, eli Urheilupuiston eteläpuolelta, Niittykummun koulun ympäristöstä ja Ompun eteläpuolelta. Tosin ilkeämielinen ihminen saattaisi muistuttaa, että Ompun pohjoispuolella on jo nyt käytettävissä nopea yhteys Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen.


Etelä-Espoossa yhteydet Otaniemi-Keilaniemi-Tapiola alueelle paranevat paljon laajemmalta alueelta. Se johtuu siitä, että tiheästi liikennöitävä liityntäliikenne ja metro tarjoavat tiheän vuorovälin ja niille, joille kävelymatka asemalle on pitkä erittäin laadukkaan vaihdollisen yhteyden.




> Muualta sitten yhteydet eivät niinkään parane, vaan pikemmin huononevat monesta suunnasta. Jos ne ovat Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeenkin "erittäin hyvät", en tiedä mitä ne nyt ovat. Taivaalliset? Espoon linjat 2 ja 4 kun tuovat ihmisiä Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan hiukan useammasta kuin kolmesta pisteestä.


Tuo nelonen on ainakin yhden viereisessä työpisteessä asuvan Matinkylälaisen mielestä huonosti palveleva linja. Sama on tilanne monelle muullekin suunnalle. Metro sen sijaan sitoo Keilaniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola alueen paljon tiheämmän ja paremmin palvelevaan liikenneverkkoon, jota bussiliikenteellä ei  saada aikaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:36 ----------




> Toivoa sopii, että sillä on enemmän vaikutusta kuin ennusteissa. Ihmetyttää vain, että missä Raide-Jokeri ja muut tehokkaat poikittaisliikenneratkaisut viipyvät. Näillä kun olisi vounut helpottaa nykytilannetta niin kauan kunnes raskaat ratkaisut tulevat tarpeellisiksi (eli vuoteen 2114 ).


Raide-Jokeri on toki hyvä hanke, mutta se palvelee hitautensa johdosta vain aika lyhyillä matkoilla  ja liityntävälineenä. 

Kun halutaan kulkea vaikka Myyrmäestä tai Tikkurilasta Etelä-Espooseen tai päinvastaiseen suuntaan länsimetro ja Pisara tarjoavat ylivoimaista palvelutasoa. Laajaneva seutu tarvitsee verkon, jolla pystytään liikkumaan sujuvasti myös pidempiä matkoja. 

Tämä ei tarkoita, ettei seudulle tarvittaisi myös nykyistä laajempaaa raitioliikennettä, jollla nykyistä laajemmat alueet saadaan raideliikenteen piiriin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Etelä-Espoossa yhteydet Otaniemi-Keilaniemi-Tapiola alueelle paranevat paljon laajemmalta alueelta. Se johtuu siitä, että tiheästi liikennöitävä liityntäliikenne ja metro tarjoavat tiheän vuorovälin ja niille, joille kävelymatka asemalle on pitkä erittäin laadukkaan vaihdollisen yhteyden.


Vuorovälin tihentyminen noin kymmenestä minuutista viiteen minuuttiin "runko-osuudella" tuskin olennaisesti parantaa vaihdollisen yhteyden laatua. Epäilen myös, ettei niille liityntälinjoille tule juurikaan nykyistä lyhempää vuoroväliä. Ja jos siis vaihdollisuus hyväksytään, kakkosen ja nelosen yhteinen palvelualue sen kuin kasvaa, ja vaihto onnistuu vieläpä samalla pysäkillä, molempiin suuntiin. Metroasemien ympäristössä asuu, millä tahansa kaavalla laskien, vähemmän ihmisiä kuin kakkosen ja nelosen pysäkkien ympäristössä.




> Tuo nelonen on ainakin yhden viereisessä työpisteessä asuvan Matinkylälaisen mielestä huonosti palveleva linja. Sama on tilanne monelle muullekin suunnalle. Metro sen sijaan sitoo Keilaniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola alueen paljon tiheämmän ja paremmin palvelevaan liikenneverkkoon, jota bussiliikenteellä ei  saada aikaan.


Kannattaa sille matinkyläläiselle kertoa, että kakkonen palvelee niillä suunnin yhtä huonosti, jolloin yhteinen vuoroväli onkin jo paljon lyhempi. Lisäksi tietysti on se mainostamasi vaihdollinen mahdollisuus: Jollain muulla linjalla ensin Länsiväylän varteen ja sieltä kakkonen tai nelonen.

----------


## petteri

> Vuorovälin tihentyminen noin kymmenestä minuutista viiteen minuuttiin "runko-osuudella" tuskin olennaisesti parantaa vaihdollisen yhteyden laatua. Epäilen myös, ettei niille liityntälinjoille tule juurikaan nykyistä lyhempää vuoroväliä. Ja jos siis vaihdollisuus hyväksytään, kakkosen ja nelosen yhteinen palvelualue sen kuin kasvaa, ja vaihto onnistuu vieläpä samalla pysäkillä, molempiin suuntiin. Metroasemien ympäristössä asuu, millä tahansa kaavalla laskien, vähemmän ihmisiä kuin kakkosen ja nelosen pysäkkien ympäristössä.


Osalla vilkkaista reiteistä liityntäliikenteen ruuhka-ajan vuorovälistä tulee hyvin tiheä. Länsimetron liiityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan vuodelta 2007 perustuen saatiin viisi vuotta sitten esimerkiksi tälläisiä lukuja liitynnästä Matinkylän metroasemalle. 

Matinkylä(Nuottaniementie)
Linjat: M2, 5, 6, 35
Yhteinen vuoroväli: 3 minuuttia ruuhkassa / 6 minuuttia ruuhkan ulkopuolella

Olari(Olarinkatu)
Linjat: M2, 5, 6, 35, 560
Yhteinen vuoroväli: 2,5 minuuttia ruuhkassa / 5 minuuttia ruuhkan ulkopuolella

----------


## Matkalainen

> Osalla vilkkaista reiteistä liityntäliikenteen ruuhka-ajan vuorovälistä tulee hyvin tiheä. Länsimetron liiityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan vuodelta 2007 perustuen saatiin viisi vuotta sitten esimerkiksi tälläisiä lukuja liitynnästä Matinkylän metroasemalle. 
> 
> Matinkylä(Nuottaniementie)
> Linjat: M2, 5, 6, 35
> Yhteinen vuoroväli: 3 minuuttia ruuhkassa / 6 minuuttia ruuhkan ulkopuolella
> 
> Olari(Olarinkatu)
> Linjat: M2, 5, 6, 35, 560
> Yhteinen vuoroväli: 2,5 minuuttia ruuhkassa / 5 minuuttia ruuhkan ulkopuolella


Osalla reiteistä, viisi vuotta vanhan suunnitelman mukaan. En jaksa uskoa että vuorovälit kovin paljon tihenevät muutoin kuin lyhyillä osuuksilla aivan metroaseman kupeessa. Ja tuo 3/6 minuuttia ei muuten edes tahdistu metron 5/10 minuuttiin.

Nuottaniementien alkupäästä on tosin jo nyt Ompulle alle viiden minuutin vuoroväli, eikä Olarintielläkään kamalan kauaa tarvitse odotella. Suunnitelman mukaankaan parannus ei siis olisi mitenkään dramaattinen, ja vaihdollisilla yhteyksillä on jo nyt saavutettavissa Otaniemi ja Tapiola Ompun pysäkeillä vaihtaen.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Nuo kidevehkeet on kyllä ihan onnettomia. Aika käsittämätöntä on vielä, ettei kunnon näyttöä löydy edes Iso-Roban pysäkiltä fredalta, vaikka katoksessa on valotkin. Kun ratikoiden ja bussien aikatauluihin ei voi luottaa, olisi syytä panostaa matkustajainformaatioon.
> 
> Milloinkohan reittiopas saadaan käyttämään reaaliaikaista paikannusdataa siltä osin kun se on saatavissa? Toki HSL live auttaa kotona ja siitä voi tiirailla milloin ratikka olisi tulossa, mutta voisihan saman informaation jakaa reittioppaassakin siltä osin kun se on olemassa.


Kampissa Stefan Lindforsn suunnittelemilla ratikkapysäkeillä Fredalla (3B ja 3T) näkyvät olevan (koe)käytössä nuo HSL Liven kartat. Ne näyttävät havaintojeni mukaan aika tarkasti kolmosten tulon pysäkeille. Lisäksi niistä näkyy myös Ysin liikkeet UKK-kadulla, Malminrinteellä ja Ruoholahdenkadulla. Kartan tiedot näkyvät Mannerheimintien, Kalevankadun, Abrahaminkadun-Lastenkodinkadun ja Arkadiankadun rajaamalta alueelta.

----------

